# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Gary Windass (Mikey North)

## Perdita

Having rapidly made an enemy in David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd) over kitchengate, Coronation Street's Gary Windass (Mikey North) and his clan - mother Anna (Debbie Rush), father Eddie (Steve Huison) and uncle Len (Conor Ryan) - took root on the Cobbles at the end of November. After their arrival, Anna quickly sought to befriend Gail (Helen Worth), while Gary's animosity with David has continued to escalate. Next week, Gary pushes David to the edge when he jibes at him about his past indiscretions and a vicious scrap breaks out between the pair. So what's it been like settling in at Corrie and what's to come from Gary over the next few weeks? We gave actor Mike North a bell to find out.

You're still the relative new kid on the block. How's it been like settling in?
"It's been great. I've had some nice storylines to come in on, too. And being part of a new family, you're all in the same boat settling in. Everyone's been fantastic here - we've all been made to feel very welcome."

What's it like working with your 'second' family?
"It's funny because you start to feel that they are your real family. I'm sure they all feel the same way, too. My 'mum' Anna probably feels maternal towards me in a stupid kind of a way!" 

The Windasses seem to have this shady past life. Will we ever learn why they had to leave Spain?
"I would have thought so. I'm sure that'll come out in a few months. At the moment, I've not read anything that hints as to why we left Spain. We were probably up to no good or were evicted for some reason."

What's the reason behind Gary's dislike of David?
"I think it all stems from the kitchen business when Joe sold us a kitchen that we refused to pay for, and to get revenge David, Tina and Graeme trashed the kitchen. So right form the start, David and Gary have been enemies and because he has a good looking girlfriend, Gary sees that as an opportunity to wind David up even more. Any chance Gary gets, he'll wind David up."

Has Gary always been a bad lad character growing up?
"I think so, yeah. He gets it all from his uncle Len, who in a way is his idol. Gary copies his uncle and wants to be like him, even though he realises that it's not the best thing to do."

Has Gary been brought up with Len acting as his dad?
"Len's someone that he looks up to, but he knows who his dad is. Len's his hero and probably plays more of a brotherly role."

Does Gary really fancy Tina or is he just winding David up?
"Course he does. He fancies himself to be honest - he thinks he can get anyone with his one-liners. Fancying Tina isn't the main thing for him, though. His focus is to wind David up. I think he's just playing the game. He knows he's winding Tina up in the process. I'm sure deep down that he hopes one day she'll fall for him."

Gary has a criminal record doesn't he?
"Yeah. He got into a scrap with some of the lads on the estate where he used to live and ended up being charged with assault. He ended up with a suspended sentence and if he gets caught again for the same thing, he'll end up going down for I think three years."

Next week, Gary learns about David's past and starts taunting him, doesn't he?
"Gary steals loads of copper piping from the builders' yard with his uncle Len to make himself a bit of cash as well as getting at Joe. Gary convinces Jason that he wasn't involved and the pair become quite pally. Jason ends up telling Gary everything about David's past, including pushing his mum down the stairs, giving ecstasy to his niece, driving the car into the canal and not getting on with his dad. Gary keeps going on at David until he snaps and lamps him just as Tina comes into view. Once David throws the first punch, Gary gets stuck in and goes to town on him. Gary hopes that he'll get away with it because she's the one that saw David throw the first punch." 

Who gets hurt?
"David knows who's boss by the end!"

After the scuffle, David's taken to hospital. What happens to Gary?
"Gary storms off and leaves his mum to deal with it all but when he returns home, the police are in the house and arrest him because Rita saw the end of the fight and told the police that it was all Gary's fault. When Gary speaks to Len later in the day, it's only then that Gary realises that his plan was flawed from the outset because Tina would never lie for David, even though she knows the truth."

Gary Windass talks Rosie and Graeme

Last week, I caught up with Coronation Street newbie Mikey North to chat about the forthcoming screen fight between his character Gary Windass and resident bad boy David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd). Since he turned up on the Street, Gary's been taking every opportunity to speak to David's girlfriend Tina (Michelle Keegan), winding David up in the process. 

However, Gary soon hears about David's colourful past after a chat with Jason (Ryan Thomas). Armed with plenty of ammunition, Gary continues with his provocative remarks, pushing David further to the edge. At the mention of David's relationship with his dad Martin (Sean Wilson), David snaps and goes for Gary. By the end of the scrap, the young Platt is left in a bloody state. Click here to read what Mikey has to say about the storyline. 

Here, however, are a few extra quotes from my time with Mikey. By the sounds of it, we've probably not seen the end of Rosie and Gary, and we'll probably be delving a little deeper into the family's past. 

Are there any similarities between you both?
"Most of the characters that I play are the bad lads and I'm not like that at all. I've no idea where I get it from - it must be the guys I went to school with!"

Gary had a bit of a thing over Christmas with Rosie Webster. Does he actually like her or was she just a means to an end?
"To be honest, I think Gary saw that he had sex on tap next door and so thought he might as well try and get in there. It was only a quick bit over Christmas, but I wouldn't rule out a potential reconciliation. They're quite a match, really."

Who haven't you had scenes yet that you'd love to film with?
"In real life, I live with Crag Gazey who plays Graeme and he introduced the Windasses onto the Cobbles because Graeme knew of the family. I'm hoping that things might develop along that strand and we might find out how Gary and Graeme know each other. The scripts have mentioned some names of Gary's estate mates as well as other Windass family members. So I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing a few people from the family's past sailing through."

Corrie seem to have played the Windass arrival a better than they did with the Mortons - they actually have a storyline, which is a good start! One question that I'm still pondering, though, is whether there's still room for the Mortons on the Cobbles. Have the Windass clan successfully usurped their position in Weatherfield? Or would the Mortons be welcomed back with open arms?

----------

alvinsduckie (21-01-2009)

----------


## heardki

Where did they find the Windass clan, not one of them can act.  I have seen better at a school production.

Hurry up and get rid of them...... :Crying:

----------

alvinsduckie (21-01-2009)

----------


## Perdita

I agree, I wish they had left the Mortons stay and give them decent storylines.

----------


## Perdita

Mikey North has claimed that his Coronation Street character has become a "legend" after taking on David Platt.

The 22-year-old actor's alter-ego Gary Windass has become a huge hit with the soap's younger fans since he fought with David (Jack P. Shepherd) in an episode which was broadcast last month.

"Younger people seem to think I'm a legend because I'm smacking David Platt," North told the Daily Record. "People come up and say: 'Make sure you give him one from me next time'. 

"But it's difficult going out with my pals. It's at the point now where I've got to be careful. It can be a nightmare. You are very aware of it, but sometimes I forget and wonder why people are looking at me or coming up to me, before I realise they think I'm Corrie's Gary."

"I do take it as a compliment though when people come up and say they hate my character or are scared of him," he continued. "But I'm nothing like him. I'm a mummy's boy."

North added that he was glad when the ITV1 soap's producers started to focus on Gary's "nicer side", which will continue to be explored over the coming weeks.

----------


## alan45

> Where did they find the Windass clan, not one of them can act.  I have seen better at a school production.
> 
> Hurry up and get rid of them......


I agree. The Morons didnt get many good storylines but even so they were TEN times better than the Windasses and the wannabe gangsta brother.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Mikey North has claimed that his Coronation Street character has become a "legend" after taking on David Platt.
> 
> The 22-year-old actor's alter-ego Gary Windass has become a huge hit with the soap's younger fans since he fought with David (Jack P. Shepherd) in an episode which was broadcast last month.


who made up that blatant lie? i dont think i've met a single person who likes the Windass family!

----------


## Perdita

A teenager has pleaded guilty to attacking Coronation Street star Mikey North last month. 

Stuart Stocks, 19, was charged with grievous bodily harm after punching North as he returned home from a nightclub in Scarborough, North Yorkshire, on April 11. 

The 22-year-old actor, who plays Gary Windass in the ITV1 soap, was left with a broken jaw in two places and required emergency surgery following the incident. 

Appearing at Scarborough Magistrates' Court this morning, Stocks admitted to the offence. His lawyer said: "My client is bitterly regretful of what has happened. He is extremely contrite and full of remorse. It was one blow."

Sentencing has been adjourned until June 11. Stocks, from Sherburn, North Yorkshire, has been remanded on unconditional bail. 

In a statement to the court made on May 13, North said that he has been experiencing painful headaches leading to anxiety and has maintained regular contact with the hospital since the incident.

The statement added: "I was due to have some large parts over the next three weeks. Some [Corrie] storylines will be lost and I may not be able to get them back and I am paid according to the storylines."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's the Dad Eddie he is totally gormless. How on earth did he get a job as an actor.

----------


## angel_eyes87

Don't like the Windasses at all, Gary seems to be the only good actor out of the whole Family, the Mum reminds me of Myra out of Hollyoaks.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> the Mum reminds me of Myra out of Hollyoaks.


I know same here, they're really alike

----------


## angel_eyes87

> Originally Posted by angel_eyes87
> 
> 
> the Mum reminds me of Myra out of Hollyoaks.
> 
> 
> I know same here, they're really alike


They could be twins and fill in for each other in the other soap :Ponder:  

Does anyone else get the feeling that when they brought the Windasses in, they were trying to get a family like the McQueens in Hollyoaks, because they're quite similar, but my opinion the McQueens are miles ahead of them in acting and entertainment.

----------


## LalaGaga

Len is really Gary's dad! :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

Where is your source or is this just another DS rumour

----------


## tammyy2j

Gary is a red head surely as his mother is dark haired this is from his father and i believe Len is also dark haired whereas Eddie is also red haired but i could be wrong.

The Windasses are suppose have a storyline coming up that rips the family apart so maybe its true

----------


## LostVoodoo

possibly one of the most over-used and boring storylines in soaps. 

has anyone else noticed the Windass family are a lot better without Gary?

----------

lizann (13-08-2009)

----------


## lizann

> possibly one of the most over-used and boring storylines in soaps. 
> 
> has anyone else noticed the Windass family are a lot better without Gary?


completely agree not keen on the Uncle Len either

----------


## Siobhan

no source as yet.. moved to rumour mill

----------


## Perdita

That was rumoured before but so far I have not seen any chemistry between Anna and Len suggesting they had a relationship other than sister and brother-in-law.

----------


## parkerman

I'm afraid that doesn't prove anything, Perdy. This is Soapland we're talking about.  :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

> Where is your source or is this just another DS rumour


 :Rotfl:  what are you saying not a good source of information?

----------


## Hannelene

Seriously where is the proof that he is his dad apart from hair colour comparison?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh no this will mean more screen time for them

----------


## Hannelene

I always thought Len was Annas brother never realised he was Eddies brother!

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> Where is your source or is this just another DS rumour
> 
> 
>  what are you saying not a good source of information?


Well what is the point of repeating rumours from another INFERIOR site

----------


## Chris_2k11

DS - Dodgy Spoilers  :Rotfl:

----------


## LalaGaga

Gary is just like his uncle Len

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Hannelene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by alan45
> ...


I guess no point what so ever
We need proof :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hannelene

> Gary is just like his uncle Len


In mannerisms would that make them father and son?
Gary seems to look up to Len

----------


## alan45

> DS - Dodgy Spoilers


aka The Eastenders Fan Club :Moonie:

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> DS - Dodgy Spoilers 
> 
> 
> aka The Eastenders Fan Club


Alan you are too funny!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Its crazy on there, im registered but I only really go on the music bit.

----------


## Hannelene

I'm on there and used to post a little then I stopped as there are some wierd people on there that REALLY get into soaps and showbiz issues on there it's so surreal!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I'm on there and used to post a little then I stopped as there are some wierd people on there that REALLY get into soaps and showbiz issues on there it's so surreal!


lol, ditto. i am so into Strictly Come Dancing and even write a blog on it but only go on DS when i'm desperate!

----------


## alan45

Te least I say about DS the better. Wouldnt want Norman Bates to ban me :Lol:

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Hannelene
> 
> 
> I'm on there and used to post a little then I stopped as there are some wierd people on there that REALLY get into soaps and showbiz issues on there it's so surreal!
> 
> 
> lol, ditto. i am so into Strictly Come Dancing and even write a blog on it but only go on DS when i'm desperate!


Me too!

I remember joining in on the debate whether Arlene was being replaced on SCD it was such a great debate on there!

----------


## Hannelene

> Te least I say about DS the better. Wouldnt want Norman Bates to ban me


That won't happen!

----------


## lizann

A CONTROVERSIAL new plot line in Corrie will see squaddie Gary Windass go AWOL because he fears being blown up in Afghanistan. 

New recruit Gary, played by Mikey North, has a crisis of confidence after seeing a fellow soldier lose both legs and an arm while serving his country. 


He decides to flee his barracks and return home to Weatherfield before he's sent out to the warzone. Copper-haired Gary collapses into his mum's arms and sobs: "I'm a coward!" 


Viewers will see his parents initially hide petrified Gary when Army bosses come looking for him. But dad Eddie eventually decides he has to turn his son in. 


The storyline - which begins next month and runs into May - is a major departure for the ITV1 soap, which has always steered clear of political issues. 

Producers are understood to have liaised with Ministry of Defence officials before going ahead with the new story. 


A Street source said: "A lot of planning went into this plot as we like to feel we never shirk sensitive issues. We are conscious that barely a week goes by without some terrible news breaking that a soldier has lost his life or has been horrifically injured."

----------

tammyy2j (08-03-2010)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They will have to jail him for going AWOL if they want to keep the story real.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Windass family have been around since November 2008 but they don't really have a lot to show for it.

From the outset, they annoyed me - as do the majority of new soap families until you get used to them (or not) - but Corrie's resident bunch of misfits quickly turned into a promising character set - and that's mostly down to Anna, played by Debbie Rush.

Maybe their under-use has been deliberate?

They've approaching their one-and-a-half-year anniversary with the ITV soap and - in my opinion - really haven't been given an opportunity to shine. The David-Gary rivalry and Eddie's cake-making skills have been the thrust of their existence thus far but they seem to have fizzled somewhat in recent months.

There's a glimmer of hope, though, as my pictures below show.

Just like Anna going AWOL from the cafÃ© - though Roy's need to cut staff hours - Gary's army plot comes to the fore in mid-April when he runs from his barracks after being called to serve in Afghanistan. His parents realise that something's amiss but by the time they do, Gary goes on the run again...


DS

----------

tammyy2j (08-03-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I find the whole family boring and useless

----------


## Perdita

Did not like them much when they first arrived but they have grown on me big time, especially Anna

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Debbie Rush has revealed that the Windass's army storyline is far from over and will continue to reflect the difficulties faced by real-life families.

On screen, Rush's character Anna and her screen husband Eddie (Steve Huison) recently saw their son Gary (Mikey North) sign up for basic training, before going AWOL for a short period.

Speaking to Digital Spy on the red carpet at this year's British Soap Awards, Rush said: "The army [story]'s going to play out a little bit longer yet... and we're really going to stick to the truth and hopefully it will portray a lot of what's going on in the country at the moment."

Meanwhile, of the Windass adoption storyline, she added: "Fundamentally Anna is a real mum and now Gary's gone, she's found a little bit of room in her nest... she was so good with Chesney... I don't know if they get to [adopt] or not, we have to wait and see."

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2010), TaintedLove (16-05-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I like the Windasses now and this army storyline is at least something a bit different from the usual soap stories.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-05-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I like the Windasses now and this army storyline is at least something a bit different from the usual soap stories.


Yeah, it makes a bit of a change.

----------


## Katy

I agree and i thought that they handled the AWOL storyline a few weks ago brilliantly.

----------


## Perdita

A HARD-HITTING new Corrie plot will see one-time tearaway Gary Windass become a bomb disposal hero.

Squaddie Gary, played by Mikey North, went AWOL earlier this year after meeting a soldier who lost his limbs in action.

But in an amazing turnaround, he'll overcome his nerves to tackle deadly IEDs on the frontline in Afghanistan. Soap bosses have planned a raft of storylines to mirror gritty real-life issues, in a move away from the usual domestic dramas.

And with 108 British soldiers killed in Afghanistan in 2009, and a further 80 so far this year, the war is becoming too big an issue for Coronation Street to ignore.

Among those killed was bomb disposal expert Staff Sergeant Olaf Schmid, whose wife Christina now campaigns with the News of the World on behalf of troops. And his is the dangerous role viewers will watch Gary take on.

"We will not be holding back on the realities of our men and women going to war," said a Corrie insider.

"We'll be showing how it really is... warts and all."

Corrie writers are understood to have consulted the Ministry of Defence over the storyline.

In one scene, dad Eddie sees some paintbrushes in Gary's bag and makes a joke about painting the enemy.

Gary then reveals their true purpose: "They're for brushing the sand off the landmines."

The scenes will be shown in October.

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2010), tammyy2j (02-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

I think that it is good that they show a bit more reality again after the recent spell of some quite ridiculous storylines  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

You already have a thread about Gary Windass' army career here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...hlight=windass

----------


## Perdita

That thread is is about Gary going AWOL, this is quite the opposite  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Not according to post 6 on the thread




> Coronation Street actress Debbie Rush has revealed that the Windass's army storyline is far from over and will continue to reflect the difficulties faced by real-life families.
> 
> On screen, Rush's character Anna and her screen husband Eddie (Steve Huison) recently saw their son Gary (Mikey North) sign up for basic training, before going AWOL for a short period.
> 
> Speaking to Digital Spy on the red carpet at this year's British Soap Awards, Rush said: "The army [story]'s going to play out a little bit longer yet... and we're really going to stick to the truth and hopefully it will portray a lot of what's going on in the country at the moment."

----------


## LostVoodoo

surely it takes quite a lot of time and maybe the odd qualification to become a bomb disposal expert?

----------

alan45 (01-08-2010), lizann (01-09-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Corrie will become Soldier Soldier

----------


## Perdita

> surely it takes quite a lot of time and maybe the odd qualification to become a bomb disposal expert?


It says he becomes a hero, not expert, means he might be trained in bomb disposal rather than already having all the skills

----------


## alan45

> he might be trained in bomb disposal rather than already having all the skills


Nobody already has all the skills to be an EOD officer. Its something which is taught.

To be a bomb disposal hero you would need to be an expert. Its hardly a job that would be given to a squaddie just out of training.

You only become a hero after defusing lots of IEDs and you certainly wouldnt do that unless you were an expert and in diong so received months of highly specialised training.

----------


## Perdita

In my eyes, anybody brave enough to try to defuse an IED is a hero, regardless of how many he or she have dealt with.

----------


## alan45

> In my eyes, anybody brave enough to try to defuse an IED is a hero, regardless of how many he or she have dealt with.


There is no doubt that any properly trained EOD officer is a hero after defusing just one IED however it is unlikely in the extreme that a squaddie such as Gary Windass is supposed to be would be allowed to take part in EOD so how therefore can he be called a hero.

This storyline if true has been ill thought out and IMHO an insult to the highly trained professional who risk their lives on a daily basis throughout the world.

----------


## Perdita

Mikey North has praised his co-stars in his Coronation Street family.

The actor - who plays Gary Windass in the Weatherfield soap - told RTÃ Ten that he loves working with the cast.

"It's nice that we've settled in now," he said. "Debbie [Rush] and Steve [Huison], who play Anna and Eddie, they're just so much fun to work with and they're a great double act.

"And I think they'll be around for many years to come. I love working with them.

"Everyone says it, it's so clichÃ©d, but everyone gets on and it's like a big family."

He added: "We kind of hang out together and it's just a good laugh. We're so lucky to do what we do."

Earlier this month, it was reported that an upcoming plot will see Gary serve as a bomb disposal expert in Afghanistan.

----------


## lizann

> surely it takes quite a lot of time and maybe the odd qualification to become a bomb disposal expert?


And Gary seems to be an idiot

----------

alan45 (01-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's upcoming army plot will explore how the Windass family is affected by their son's time in Afghanistan.

Earlier this month, it was revealed that Gary Windass, played by Mikey North, would serve as a bomb disposal expert. North told RTÃ Ten that the "poignant" plot would focus on the effects the war has had on Gary when he returns to the street.

"It's very current and it's going to be quite poignant," he said. "They're going to look at how it's going to affect his family and how it's going to affect him."

He continued: "I don't think he's going to be away long. He's going to come back, for whatever reason, so we're going to look at the aftermath and how that's going to affect him. It sounds good."

The actor also spoke of the research he carried out for the plot.

"These guys that go over there are amazing. I've got the utmost respect for them," he said.

He added: "So I've done my research into it and I hope I can do it justice. It should be good on screen. I'm looking forward to it."

----------


## alan45

> The actor also spoke of the research he carried out for the plot.


Obviously he didnt do enough. You just dont leave training as a raw recruit and become a bomb disposal ''expert''

----------


## Perdita

Corrie viewers who saw squaddies Gary and Quinny make a pact over a beer last week are in for a shock.

We can reveal that Quinny (Stephen Bell, 34) will be killed by a Taliban bomb in Afghanistan later this year while saving Gary's life.

But Gary (Mikey North, 23) then agonises over whether to keep the pact that if one of them dies the surviving soldier will speak to the victims family face-to-face and reveal what happened.

Viewers will see Gary telling his mum: Quinny saved my life.

People are saying I was the hero for surviving but if it hadn't been for Quinny I wouldn't be here. He was the real hero.

But on the night before he is due to see Quinny's parents, vivid flashbacks stop Gary sleeping and in the morning he tells mum Anna (Debbie Rush, 44): I've been awake all night. I'm dreading having to do this.

Concerned for her sons frail state of mind, Anna questions exactly what hes going to tell Quinny's parents. Gary replies: There's only one thing I can tell them the truth.

But as the time draws closer, Gary's dread of reliving the nightmare sends him into a panic. In need of Dutch courage, he sinks a couple of pints in The Rovers Return where he bumps into Izzy Armstrong (Cherylee Houston, 34).

Seeing Gary's turmoil, Izzy says: If you fancy a drink later to help you get over it Ill be in here waiting.

But, left alone in the bar, Gary turns to whisky and gets drunk. When Izzy returns and asks how he got on, Gary confesses: Couldn't do it could I? Just couldn't face the memories. Pathetic aren't I? When Izzy tries to question him further Gary snaps: I don't want to talk about it. Not now, not ever.

A show insider said: This will be harrowing stuff. The realities of war in Afghanistan will be vividly brought home to the viewers. We hope our portrayal of the war and its consequences will be realistic and sensitive at the same time.

Taliban bombs or IEDs are now the major cause of British and Nato deaths in Afghanistan.

People

----------

alan45 (19-09-2010), crystalsea (20-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

This sounds much more believable than making him an EOD officer with only a few months military service. If handled properly this will be a powerful storyline and one which will bring into our living rooms the risks faced by all our young squaddies in Afghanistan. 

Whether or not you agree with the reasons why they are there there can be no doubting the heroism of these guys and girls. Yet another two murdered today. 

Well done to Corrie for highlighting this issue and God bless and protect everyone out in Afghanistan and let's hope they all return home safe.

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2010), Perdita (19-09-2010)

----------


## Katy

i think its good as well, it does afect so many people. I can completely relate to it as there was a young lad where i live that i had briefly met, but knew his friends well and he was killed in afghanistan 2 years ago in january. No one thinks really that it will happen to them bit it is very real to a lot of people.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

This is a more appropraite storyline for Gary instead of being an over-night bomb disposal expert.  We only have to watch the news to know that a week can't pass but there are more lives lost.  My nephew is 30 his Dad was in the RAF and served in Ireland in the late 70's early 80's. We used to watch the news holding our breaths every time the news reader would report that another soldier had been killed.  Not to cast more doom or gloom on the tragedy of Afghanistan but there was a young woman age 29 who was part of the judo club that Marley goes to.  Steph was her name, anyway Steph joined the army in 2000 and has served in Ireland, Iraq and Afghanstan.  Last months while being back at the barracks in the UK Steph went into the woods and took her own life. She left no note so her family are in bits.  They don't know if it was the effects of serving her country or stuff going on in her personal life.

----------

alan45 (20-09-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

That's really tragic  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

Unfortunately the longer this war goes on the more people who will be affected by its consequences and as Kath says its not just those killed while in Afghanistan. I have a close friend who is a widow and she has two sons bothe of whom will be going to Afghanistan within the next few weeks. Naturally she is worried sick. As it is one of our local regimets that is heading over there now its very likely that any deaths in the next six months will impact hard in a small community suvh as ours.

All we can do is hope and pray that they all return to their loved ones

----------

Chloe O'brien (20-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

......

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Mikey North has revealed that he has a lot of respect for the British Armed Forces.

The actor, who plays Gary Windass on the ITV1 soap, admitted that he is glad to play the first serving soldier in Weatherfield.

He told Inside Soap: "It's something I can't really get my head around - how those guys go out there and put their lives on the line without a thought for themselves.

"I've got so much respect for them, and it's nice to be the first regular serving soldier on the Street. Bill Roache, who plays Ken, told me there was one at the start, but he was only in it very briefly."

Speaking of his own physical fitness, he added: "I don't go to the gym at all, to be honest - I'm a lazy guy like that.

"I don't know how I don't put on weight! I really should be at the gym more, but I've not got round to it yet."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Mikey North has predicted that his character Gary Windass will not return to the army after he gets caught up in a roadside bomb incident in Afghanistan.

Next week, Gary's parents Eddie and Anna discover that he has been injured in a horrifying blast during his tour of duty in the troubled country.

Speaking to Soaplife, North explained: "He has a broken arm, broken ribs, an injured leg and shrapnel wounds to his face. But the worst injury is the mental one.

"He's a different Gary to the one you last saw. When his parents come to the hospital, they're shocked at the state of him."

As well as focusing on his recovery after returning to Weatherfield, Gary must also deal with the loss of his close friend Quinny, who was killed by the bomb.

Discussing Gary's future, North added: "I think his army career will be over after this incident. I can't see him wanting to go back at any point. He'll get better but I think an experience like that stays with you for the rest of your life. Gary can never forget the terrible things he's seen."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Steve Huison has said that his thoughts are with real-life parents who have children serving in Afghanistan.

Last night, the actor's character Eddie Windass and partner Anna (Debbie Rush) discovered that their son Gary had been injured by a roadside bomb during his tour of duty in the troubled country. The explosion also killed three of Gary's colleagues, including his close friend Quinny.

The development came as part of a long-running storyline which has seen Gary learn the value of the armed forces before signing up to become a soldier himself.

Speaking of the plot, Huison told the Manchester Evening News: "They're definitely the most emotional scenes we've ever done as a family in the Street. We all feel a huge responsibility with this story.

"My heart goes out to parents with sons and daughters in Afghanistan. You wouldn't be able to rest or switch it off, watching the news bulletins all the time. It must be harrowing.

"And something like this would be devastating. Let's just hope that they're getting the support they need."

Scenes to air in forthcoming episodes will explore how Gary's (Mikey North) experience in Afghanistan has affected him as it becomes clear that he is no longer the man he was.

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street's Gary Windass gets his collar felt after fighting with cops following a night out on the tiles.
Gary, played by Mikey North, is out on the town with David Platt (Jack P Shepherd) when they end up having a row with cops after staggering out of a nightclub.
The argument gets more heated, and Gary ends up getting into a scuffle with the officers and is arrested.
But cowardly bad boy David leaves him to face the music alone, doing a runner while Gary is put in handcuffs.



It's just more bad luck for military man Gary whose has seen his army career end after getting caught up a roadside bomb in Afghanistan.
In Monday's episode an army officer visited the Windasses to tell them that Gary had been injured while touring the battle zone.
He survives the blast with a broken arm, broken ribs, injured leg and shrapnel wounds, but finds it difficult to deal with the loss of comrade Quinny, who was killed by the bomb.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thought Eddie Windass reaction at the hospital last night was well acted. How many other parents have walked away from their childrens bedside not been able to cope with their injuries.

----------

alan45 (19-11-2010)

----------


## Perdita

As Coronation Street's 50th anniversary week begins next Monday, the show's devastating tram crash brings back horrific memories for Gary Windass as he experiences flashbacks to his time in Afghanistan. The shocking events on the cobbles trigger symptoms of post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD) for Gary, kicking off a new storyline as it becomes clear that moving on from his stint in a warzone will be a momentous task. Here, actor Mikey North talks about his character's return home, how Gary's been affected by his tour of duty and why the anniversary stunt changes everything.

Before the tram crash, how is Gary coping after his experience in Afghanistan?
"It's totally changed him, he won't talk about it and he doesn't want anyone around him. He's pushing everybody away, he's having a go at his mum, his dad's annoying him and there's row after row." 

Do Anna and Eddie try to bring him out of his shell?
"His mum's pussyfooting around him, but his dad's telling him to get out of bed and get himself sorted. Neither are helping and it's causing friction between them as well. They both know what he's been through and that it's been a really tough time for him so they understand. They're trying to help him, but he's just pushing them away." 

Following Quinny's death in Afghanistan, is there a sense of Gary feeling guilty that he's still alive?
"He feels really guilty and that will live with him for a long time. He's ducked out of going to see Quinny's parents so that's still on his mind as well. He just isn't ready to look them in the eye and tell them what happened. Partly he feels guilty, partly he doesn't want to talk about it. He's in a state." 

Was there anything more he could have done for Quinny?
"No, there was nothing he could have done, but when your best mate's been killed you wonder, 'Why him and not me?' - that's where the guilt comes from. There's always that thought, 'Did he die to save me?'" 

Will Gary go back to the army?
"He can't at the moment because of his psychological state, but he may be ready to return in the future. At the moment he needs to get his head sorted out before he can decide what to do." 

The army was important to him, but how does he feel about it now?
"The army was a big thing for him, it was the first time he felt he belonged somewhere. Now that's been taken away, what does he do? Maybe he'll just revert back to his old ways." 

Where is Gary when the tram crashes?
"He's in the house - basically he hears the explosion in The Joinery and he comes out. He's transfixed by it, it's quite surreal, then his mum finds him on the street and she's speaking to him, but he can't hear her. He's just transfixed by the disaster scene which triggers memories of Afghanistan and that's when it all hits him." 

How does the tram crash affect him?
"Things were bad enough before the tram crash, but this brings it all back to the forefront of his memory. It's the trigger for the flashbacks - there's always a trigger for a person with PTSD and the explosions and chaos around him trigger it for Gary. It brings it home and he completely loses the plot. You see him stumbling around the street thinking he's in Afghanistan. Then he runs back to his house and breaks down - he thinks he's in a warzone even in his own house. He's stuck in a warzone in his head in his own front room."

What's it been like to film these scenes?
"It's been really heavy stuff, playing someone who's effectively losing control of his mind. I'm just hoping I've done it justice and it comes across well on screen. It's the most challenging storyline I've worked on so far - I hope it's believable and it portrays the emotion."

Finally, what's next for Gary?
"We're going to follow Gary and see how he gets through this. It's going to run for a good while. He's stuck in the state where different events are triggering flashbacks. He needs to get help but he won't accept any help at the minute. He won't listen to anybody. He's got people who are trying to help him but he's just pushing everybody away. I don't think they're really aware of how seriously ill he is at the momentâ¦"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Steve Huison is to leave the show, it has been revealed.

The actor, who plays Eddie Windass in the ITV1 soap, will leave the cobbles next year after bosses decided to write him out of the drama.

Huison wrote on Twitter: "To be honest, I'll be glad to get on with things. It's all unreal there anyway. No challenge. I'll miss the money and a few good friends."

He then joked: "Do you know what I'm really looking forward to more than anything else? A right bloody good haircut!"

Speaking to the Daily Star Sunday, Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson commented: "I've loved watching Steve's portrayal of super-slob Eddie and, with Gary [Windass] still very much part of Coronation Street, I'm sure it's not going to be the last we'll see of Eddie."

A show spokesman added: "The storyline is still being worked out but Steve will leave early next year."

Eddie is expected to leave Weatherfield as part of son Gary's post-traumatic stress storyline.

----------

tammyy2j (06-12-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

That's a shame.  I like Eddie Windass and he works well with the rest of the Windass familiy.

----------

alan45 (05-12-2010), tammyy2j (06-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

> That's a shame.  I like Eddie Windass and he works well with the rest of the Windass familiy.


I didnt like him at the start but since his involvement in Gary's army storyline he has grown on me

----------


## tammyy2j

> That's a shame.  I like Eddie Windass and he works well with the rest of the Windass familiy.


Yes it took a while for me to take to the family but now I like them

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Mikey North has revealed that Gary Windass's recovery from post-traumatic stress will be a "slow process". 

Viewers have seen this week's tram crash trigger the disorder as Gary suffered from flashbacks to his recent experiences in the army. 

"His recovery is going to be a slow process," North told What's On TV. "He's really quite mentally ill now. It's heavy stuff and we'll follow him as he tries to cope with what he's going through."

North admitted that nothing Gary's parents Anna and Eddie does can help him with the situation.

"Anna is pussyfooting around him, but Eddie is like, 'Get your **** out of bed and get yourself sorted'," he said. "But neither technique is working."

Confirming that he had spoken to real soldiers about their experiences, he added: "One guy told me that two years after he'd been in Afghanistan, a tyre blew in the street and he threw himself behind a wall. It triggered a flashback. Apparently that's quite common with post-traumatic stress disorder."

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE soldier Gary Windass is to be kicked out of the Army in a hard-hitting storyline next year.

Gary (Mikey North) - who has post-traumatic stress after serving in Afghanistan - gets the boot after clobbering a policeman on a drunken night out.

A Corrie source said: "Gary is devastated when he is discharged from the Army. He pleads with his CO but is told they have no option."

The Sun

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Windass family will get involved in plenty of brawls in the new year. 

Actress Debbie Rush - who plays loudmouth mother Anna Windass - is hoping the clan get back to their usual argumentative selves in the coming months, as it gives her an opportunity to vent her anger.

She told BANG Showbiz: "I really hope you get to see a few more brawls from the Windass clan. I love the fact that Anna has so many different sides to her personality. She can be funny, but she can also be sad - and she'd certainly knock your head off if you crossed her!

"She lets me vent my anger! That's the good thing about being an actor - you get to do loads of stuff you just wouldn't be allowed to do in real life."

However, Debbie admitted viewers of the ITV1 soap will also see Anna in a different light as she struggles to come to terms with her son Gary's (Mikey North) post-traumatic stress syndrome, which he has been suffering since he returned to the street from serving with the Army in Afghanistan.

She said: "You'll see Anna as a struggling mum trying to cope with what her son is going through. Further down the line, we've got a big surprise coming up and there's going to be a lot of exciting storylines for the Windass family over the next 12 months."

----------


## Perdita

Mikey North has revealed that he will find it difficult to say goodbye to his on-screen father Steve Huison.

North, who plays Gary Windass, said that he is "devastated" to see Huison depart as Eddie Windass.

He told Holy Soap: "I am so gutted to see him go because your parents on screen do become like real parents in a way. 

"Being at work so often you spend more time with them than you do your real folks sometimes."

North also explained that he is certain his co-star will continue to be successful.

He added: "I am devastated he's going but he's such a good actor I'm sure he'll go on to other things. Debbie [Rush, who plays Anna Windass] and I will certainly miss him."

DS

----------


## alan45

Looks like Gary gets cashiered

----------


## alan45

HE burst onto our screens two years ago as Weatherfield’s cockiest kick-off merchant, Gary Windass.
And by lying, cheating and brawling his way across the cobbles, he quickly became Coronation Street’s baddest boy.
But now the tearaway-turned-soldier is showing his softer side as he struggles to come to terms with the tragic death of his army pal, Quinny, killed by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan.
For actor Mikey North it’s opened his eyes to the courage and suffering of our troops fighting the war every day.
The 24-year-old spent time with real veterans to research his role and reveals: “They’ve been kind enough to share their experiences with me.
“Some of the stories I’ve heard have been so moving. Gary is the only soldier in a soap at the moment and it’s an absolute honour to play him.”
Even when soldiers leave the frontline, Mikey says they are often haunted by their traumatic experiences.
He recalls: “One guy came back and thought that he was fine until he was walking down the street and a car backfired. He jumped behind a wall and got ready to shoot.
“The scary thing is there’s no time limit on it so you can come home and think you’re OK then ‘bang’ – you feel like you’re losing your mind.
“They use drink and drugs to cope, they’re drinking to numb the pain, and a lot of people get involved in crime and even end up in prison.”
Unsurprisingly, Mikey says he doesn’t fancy a career swap.
He says: “I’m too much of a wimp to think about going in the army – that’s why I’ve got so much respect for everything these guys do on our behalf.
HORROR
“It’s important to highlight what they’re going through.”
Mikey has just finished filming a series of special video diaries which detail the horror of what really happened to Gary during his time in Afghanistan.
Viewers have already seen his character struggling to cope after Quinny’s untimely death, and this week he ends up in prison after beating up a police officer while on a night out.
Mikey explains: “This is just the start of things going badly wrong. Gary is ill and, at the moment, we’re seeing the symptoms and not the cause.
“The video diaries will explain exactly why he’s behaving like this – they’ll fill in the gaps for people about what actually happened in Afghanistan and create some understanding of what he’s been through.”
Filming the diaries, which will be shown on ITV2, was physically exhausting as well as being emotionally draining for Mikey.
He recalls: “We managed to make a quarry in Bolton look just like Afghanistan. It was a bit of soap magic.
“But it was the coldest I’ve ever been in my life, even with all the thermals and army gear on. It was meant to be a 40C desert and it couldn’t have been more freezing.”
The videos make harrowing viewing – and the soldier storyline has struck a chord with real victims.
“I’ve had lots of letters from blokes who are going through exactly the same thing,” says Mikey.
“I still don’t know just how bad things are going to get for Gary but I do know that this isn’t uncommon.”
Mikey admits that he sometimes finds it hard to unwind after coming home from a day’s filming. “I do subconsciously take my work home with me and you have to make sure you switch off – but that’s all part of the job,” he says.
Helping him relax is his new 21-year-old student girlfriend, Katy, who he met on a night out in Manchester last year. He says: “I’m dead happy. It sounds corny but we just had that spark.
“I’m not sure who spoke to who but I know I was the one following her around all night like a puppy dog. And she is pretty fit, which helps!”
He claims that Katy, who is training to be an illustrator, has tamed his wilder side and the couple prefer cosy evenings in to nights out on the town.
“I’ve done my fair share of partying,” he says. “When I was 18 I was out every night but those days are behind me now. I’ve definitely mellowed. I’m not quite ready for my pipe and slippers but I’m getting older.”
But despite being all loved-up, Mikey says that the pair aren’t in any rush to get hitched.
“Er, no, we’ve not got to that yet,” he says. “Give me a chance – it’s only been a few months!”
At the moment, Mikey is renting a trendy city centre flat – “seven seconds from work” – after leaving his native Scarborough last year.
The town was the scene of an horrific attack that left him with a double broken jaw and two black eyes.
His then girlfriend’s ex, Stuart Stocks, was sentenced to 300 hours’ community service and fined Â£2,500 for the unprovoked assault in 2009 and Mikey is clearly keen to put the terrifying incident behind him.
He says: “I’ve moved away from all that – it’s forgotten about now.”
Now his only problem is being recognised by hordes of Corrie fans. And while some actors revel in the attention, he finds it hard work.
“I’ve been in the show for two-and-a-half years now and it’s changed my life in every way possible,” he says.
“There are lots of positives to being in the public eye but there are also more downsides.
“I always said my job wouldn’t change me or stop me from doing anything but it has. Nothing prepares you for how mad it is. You are aware you’re being watched and scrutinised so you have to be careful – you can’t go wild with your mates.
“Now I like going to all the student places with Katy – that’s much more my scene rather than the red carpet.
“I hate that side of the job because I don’t do the whole celebrity thing.
“Don’t get me wrong, I feel very lucky to be doing what I do but I’d love to be able to go back to my old life for one night, just for the night out!
“I’m good mates with Stephen Bell who played Quinny but the last time we were out someone shouted, ‘Oi, aren’t you meant to be dead?’
“The most unusual place someone’s spotted me was on the beach in Dubai which was all a bit surreal.
“And I swore that I’d never answer to Gary but it’s started happening!”
Despite the negative side of celebrity, Mikey feels very much at home within the Coronation Street team.
“I feel very settled now,” he says. “You don’t realise how big the show is until you’re a part of it and joining the cast was daunting.
“Getting the job was amazing but I was worried what people would think when I first started – I didn’t know if people would want to have a pop at me but everyone was fine.
“Luckily, I hit David Platt so people were quite chuffed!
“Acting is such an insecure profession – I wouldn’t advise anyone to try it – so I feel really lucky and as long as these great storylines keep coming, I can’t see any reason to leave anytime soon.
“I’m the happiest I’ve ever been. Everything is going so well at the moment – work and home, it’s all good.
“The storyline is such a sensitive one and I’ve been determined to do it justice from the start.
“It’s been great seeing Gary grow – he’s changed from being a little ******* to someone a lot more complex.”
3 Coronation Street, ITV1, Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays. Gary’s Army Diaries, ITV2, Monday, January 31 at 10pm.


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1BRTqZAj7

----------


## WolvoExPunk

When I was in the Army, I knew quite a few lads with rough backgrounds.  Football hooligans, bikers, skinheads, punks etc.  Even one or two ex-jailbirds.  The Army channelled their aggression in a positive way.

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street star Mikey North has predicted a return to Gary Windass's criminal ways when he's discharged from the Army.

Gary, who is suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder, is booted out after he is arrested while on a night out with David Platt.

The loss of his job, plus the arrival of foster sister Faye into his family, will put a strain on the lad, said Mikey.

"Now he's left without a job and has a little sister who will be taking over the house, I can see his struggles continuing for a while and I'm sure we've not seen the end of his criminal activity just yet."

For his part, the actor is hoping to get stuck into some naughty antics on screen once more.

"I'd like him to stay off the rails for a bit and maybe go back to the bad boy ways he had when he first joined the show. I like seeing what trouble he can get into.

"I like playing the bad boy and doing things you wouldn't necessarily be able to do in real life."

ITV2 is to air a special programme, Gary's Army Diaries, on Monday January 31, which follows Gary and pal Quinny's time in Afghanistan. It follows the success of three five-minute specials on itv.com.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I wasn't all that keen on the Windass's when they first joined the street.  They were a bit of a slow burner, but since Gary joined the army theyre becoming one of the better families in soapland.  I thought Eddie was going to be another common loudmouth like Les Battersby, but despite his dirty vest and messy hair, he has a heart of gold and cares deeply for his family. Come on Corrie don't axe Eddie.

----------

Perdita (21-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

Interview with Mikey North on DS

Coronation Street's Gary Windass recently took centre stage in his own online spinoff show Gary's Army Diaries, which focused on the young soldier's traumatic time in Afghanistan and the story of Quinny's tragic death. Following a strong response from the internet audience, Army Diaries has now landed an ITV2 slot and will air as a 30-minute special featuring some extra scenes. DS recently chatted to Mikey North, who plays Gary, to hear about the programme.

How would you describe Gary's Army Diaries to someone who hadn't yet seen or heard about it?
"Basically, Gary and Quinny recorded their time in Afghanistan on a little handheld camcorder, so we see that footage and it runs in parallel to the main show. It gives a big insight into what happened in Afghanistan and Gary and Quinny's relationship." 

How did you feel about getting your own spinoff show?
"Having Corrie taking so much time over a little spinoff has never been done before, so to be the first to do it is a real privilege. I just hope that we've done it justice and it paves the way for more exclusive content." 

Gary's Army Diaries was filmed in the UK but looks very realistic in terms of showing us Afghanistan. How did the team make it look so real?
"It was filmed at a quarry in Bolton - and it was absolutely freezing, actually, so pretending to be in 40 degree heat was a bit difficult! (Laughs) But we just had good guys shooting it, really, and they've put a lot of effects in at the post-production stage. I think it does look fairly realistic - you watch it and you believe that we were there. I think that the technical director has done a really good job with that." 


There's been quite a few people asking whether it was filmed in Afghanistan, which proves that!
"Definitely, yeah! There's been a lot of good feedback - people think that we actually went over there! That's really good considering that we only shot it over a couple of days and on quite a low budget. We've done really well with that, I think." 

Gary's army storyline has been very well-researched, but did you have to do any particular research for the Army Diaries scenes?
"With the spinoff, it was more a case of taking advice on set, and we just had to trust the director and the producers and what they wanted. Obviously we were trying to portray what it's like in the barracks, so the writer - Damon Rochefort - took a lot of advice on what it would be like to be over there and what would be realistic. I think Damon looked into that more than we did, but I did my own research for the main show and that definitely helped for the spinoff." 

You had to portray quite a wide range of emotions in Army Diaries - was that challenging?
"It was a challenge, but it was really good as well - getting to show that wide range of emotions was great. You do see the lads having a laugh, so when Quinny does die, that only adds to the heartbreak. It was definitely nice to show those different emotions over quite a short period of time. Gary's Army Diaries was shown in three parts online, and I thought each episode was quite different, which was nice - it wasn't 'same old, same old' every episode." 

Do you have a favourite scene from the series?
"Watching it back afterwards, I laughed when Gary smacked Quinny with the towel and he starts crying in the bed! I love that bit, along with the bit where they have to strip while playing pool. The pool bit makes me laugh because me and Steve, who plays Quinny, are quite good friends in real life and we play a bit of pool together. The writer knew this, and he put in that I got beat, which was nice of him! (Laughs)" 


Were you pleased with the reaction that Army Diaries had when it aired online last year?
"Yeah, definitely! It had so many hits - I think how popular it's been took everyone by surprise. It's really nice that they're now transferring it over to ITV2. I think it's a lot different from the main show - it looks and feels a bit different to Corrie, and people believed that we actually were in Afghanistan, so hopefully all that will draw in the viewers. We're all really proud of it." 

For those of us who've already seen Army Diaries online, is it still worth us watching the ITV2 version?
"Definitely! We're going to add some additional scenes to it and extend it into one show. There'll be a lot of additional content to make it into a half-hour show. Those extra scenes will be between me and Izzy - you'll see us in Izzy's flat together." 

Corrie has been providing a lot of this additional online content recently, and there's more on the way with the Ken and Deirdre spinoff. Do you think it's nice that they're providing all of these extras for the fans?
"Yeah, I think it's the way forward. I think things will move online a lot more now, and over the next ten years you'll see a lot more of this content. It's great that Corrie is keeping up with that, pioneering it and doing it on a regular basis. I think it'll really take off!"

Have you enjoyed the opportunity to show a different side to Gary in the past few months?
"Definitely - he came into the show as a bit of a rogue and a bad boy, but now he's grown up a lot and I'm getting to show a much more mature side of him. He's turned into a man, really. It's nice getting to play a wide range of emotions and that's definitely what's happened with Gary over the recent months." 

You have the post-traumatic stress storyline at the moment - will that be a long-running storyline or is it close to an end?
"I think it'll run and run. Also, the thing with post-traumatic stress is that it can return at any time - so I think this is something that will affect Gary for the next year at least. It's a nice storyline, as it makes a person really unpredictable, so Gary could be up to all sorts! I'm looking forward to portraying that." 


What kind of feedback have you had for the army storyline in general?
"It's been fantastic. I've had guys from quite high up in the army contacting me to thank me for the work that I've done on the storyline and for portraying it in the way that I have, which is really nice. That's a big relief for me, because obviously you want to keep it realistic when it's such a current issue. One guy even came up to me in the street and said that he'd joined up for the army because he'd been inspired by Gary and he saw it as a way to do something with his life. That's a massive compliment for me."

Is there any particular impact that you've wanted the army storyline to have?
"I've just really wanted to raise awareness of how dangerous going to Afghanistan can be and how it can affect people - not only physically but mentally as well. I've also wanted to show how the mental impact can be just as bad as the physical injuries, if not worse. I just hope that it makes people more aware and even more proud of the guys who are out there doing it. It's definitely made me more aware of how brave these guys are, and I've got so much respect for them after doing the storyline." 


While Gary was in Afghanistan, you had to spend a long while off screen for the story to be realistic. Was that the main downside of the plotline?
"Oh, definitely! I hated it, and like you say, it was the main downside because I didn't like being off work! It was a bit of a tough time, but I just clung to the fact that the storyline would get to the point where I could come back and feature on the street again. That was always the light at the end of the tunnel, but it was difficult being off. It sounds daft as for most people it would be nice to be off and sit at home all day, but I hate that - I'd much rather be at work!" 

On a lighter note, do you think Gary's current love interest Izzy is the best match for him?
"Yeah - I think Izzy really keeps his feet on the ground and tells it like it is, which is what Gary really needs at the moment. He doesn't need people feeling sorry for him because he feels sorry enough for himself. She definitely has a good influence on him and clearly makes him happy. I think it's quite an interesting character match-up." 

Could there be more tension on the way between Gary and Owen?
"Yeah, which is brilliant, because I love working with Ian Puleston-Davies. We have such a good laugh and he's such a great actor - I think he's one of the best actors that I've worked with. Hopefully I'll get to do more stuff with him - it'd be great, because he's so good." 


There's been a few Corrie departures announced recently - including Steve Huison, who plays Gary's dad Eddie. Are you sad to see people leaving the Street?
"Yeah, absolutely, because you get to spend so much time with these people and then when they leave, it can be tough. Especially with Steve, because I work with him every day and he's such a good guy to have around - he's very, very popular at work. We're definitely all sad to be saying goodbye to anyone. But now Gary is going to be left without a dad on the street, so we'll have to see what happens - I'm looking forward to seeing what they've got in mind. But I'm going to miss Steve a lot." 

Finally, there's been a lot of support for you, your performances and the storyline lately - especially on our forum! Is there anything you'd like to say to your fans?
"Just a thank you for all the nice things that they're saying! I just hope that I'm keeping it real. That's what I'm always trying to do - trying to make the performances believable. If I can portray the storyline well then that's all I can ever wish for. It's nice that people appreciate that and I'll carry on trying my best to make some good TV!"

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

oronation Street star Mikey North has confirmed that Gary Windass will continue to be affected by his Afghanistan ordeal for the rest of the year.

In recent months, the actor's alter ego has been suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder after witnessing his best friend Quinny die during a tour of duty in the troubled country.

As the storyline has progressed, fans have seen signs that Gary is psychologically scarred by the experience as he has appeared increasingly distant and has suffered frightening flashbacks to his time in Afghanistan.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the hard-hitting plot, North explained: "I think it'll run and run. Also, the thing with post-traumatic stress is that it can return at any time - so I think this is something that will affect Gary for the next year at least. 

"It's a nice storyline, as it makes a person really unpredictable, so Gary could be up to all sorts! I'm looking forward to portraying that."

Meanwhile, discussing the reaction to his recent scenes, he added: "It's been fantastic. I've had guys from quite high up in the army contacting me to thank me for the work that I've done on the storyline and for portraying it in the way that I have, which is really nice. That's a big relief for me, because obviously you want to keep it realistic when it's such a current issue."

----------


## inkyskin

he's been binned from the army, so how is this going to work out now? :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

Anna Windass (Debbie Rush) stops Gary Windass (Mikey North) from hitting Owen Armstrong (Ian Puleston-Davies) for daring to question whether he should move in with his daughter...

----------


## alan45

CORRIE star Mikey North has revealed that his portrayal of a soldier has been so convincing he has inspired young fans to sign up for the Army.
And he said top brass are so impressed with the way he has nailed the harrowing role that they have written to thank him.

His character, former bad boy Gary Windass, joined up a year ago on the soap, and was caught in a roadside blast in Afghanistan in November.

He is now physically back in good health - but suffers post-traumatic stress disorder like so many of Britain's brave fighters.

Mikey, 24, told TV Biz: "This is the most challenging thing I've ever done, but it's been the most rewarding.

"I had a guy come up to me in the street and said he signed up for the Army because he saw Gary on Corrie and it inspired him." The Yorkshire-born star said he was particularly proud of the way the soap had drawn attention to mental health problems suffered by many troops. He said: "Since the whole post-traumatic stress storyline has played I've had letters from people in the Army - high-up people, too - thanking me for raising awareness of it.

"You've got no idea that you're doing it right, so to get that recognition was reassuring."

Mikey was so determined to understand the experiences of Our Boys and Girls returning from battle that he sought advice from the Royal British Legion and a real-life soldier.

He admitted: "Obviously this was always going to be a high-profile storyline so there was a lot of pressure to make sure we got it right.

"You've got to try to put yourself there in your mind, because obviously I've never been there, and none of my friends or family have either."

At first he was shocked that Gary would suffer mental problems instead of physical ones, as he had expected. Mikey said: "When I was told I was doing the storyline, I immediately thought they would be physical injuries as that's what you expect when someone says they were injured at war.

"But the mental side of things is just as bad, sometimes worse.

"It's certainly more challenging to play them."

Heart-breaking scripts have seen Gary spiral into depression - lashing out at his family and, like many other soldiers suffering post-traumatic stress, hitting the bottle.

Soldiers' families have said they are grateful to see the issue, the subject of The Sun's Stress.O.S campaign, being aired.

Mikey said: "People write and say their son signed up at the same time as Gary and they can relate to the issues. This is not something that affects just the odd person.

"Ex-servicemen should not be going to jail for going off the rails - they should be getting help.

"I was surprised things like PTSD played second fiddle to the physical stuff - the lack of awareness was eye-opening. I hope Gary's story will help."

----------


## Perdita

Steve Huison has confirmed that he will film his Coronation Street exit in six weeks.    :Sad: 

The Eddie Windass actor announced that he was being written out of the ITV soap role in December. At the time, he told fans on Twitter that he was "glad", as working on the show no longer provided a challenge.

Writing on the social-networking website this afternoon, Huison revealed that the door has been left open for him to make a return in the future.  

"For those who don't know by now I will be leaving Corrie in about 6 weeks," he wrote, before jokingly adding: "Anyone know of any jobs going?"  

A short while later, he commented: "It was management choice. They're leaving the door open apparently though."  


*  I hope they bring him back, really don't understand why he has been written out in the first place *

----------


## Dazzle

> I hope they bring him back, really don't understand why he has been written out in the first place :wall]


I totally agree with you.  Eddie is great as part of the Windass family and I'm sorry to see him go.

----------


## alan45

I really didnt like his character very much at all when the Windybums arrived on T'cobbles but have to say I too have changed my opinion and will be very sorry to see him go

----------


## alan45

Steve Huison is reluctant to be leaving Coronation Street when character Eddie Windass gets written out in six weeks' time.

But the 47-year-old actor can't wait to see the back of Eddie's long shaggy hair, and is planning to get it all chopped off as soon as his contract ends.

Steve joked on Twitter: "Pass me the shears!

"I was thinking of making a ginger wolf-man mask with the hair. Any better suggestions?"

He admits he is sad to be leaving the show after almost three years as loveable schemer Eddie, but revealed he may be back in the future, as soap bosses aren't killing him off.

Steve tweeted: "For those who don't know by now I will be leaving Corrie in about 6 weeks. Anyone know of any jobs going?

"It was management choice. They're leaving the door open apparently though."

He could always pop up in The Rovers every now and again, trying to flog something that's fallen off the back of a lorry...

----------


## Trinity

I don't watch soaps at all,  but just wanted to check the name of the gentleman in the title of the thread.  Is this the characters real name?  I would hate to think that he is being made fun of due to excess flatulence...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

> I don't watch soaps at all,  but just wanted to check the name of the gentleman in the title of the thread.  Is this the characters real name?  I would hate to think that he is being made fun of due to excess flatulence...


No, that is their name  lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> I don't watch soaps at all,  but just wanted to check the name of the gentleman in the title of the thread.  Is this the characters real name?  I would hate to think that he is being made fun of due to excess flatulence...



Reminds me of Colin in the Brittas Empire who always called Gordon Mr BritAR$E

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Steve Huison is reluctant to be leaving Coronation Street when character Eddie Windass gets written out in six weeks' time.
> 
> But the 47-year-old actor can't wait to see the back of Eddie's long shaggy hair, and is planning to get it all chopped off as soon as his contract ends.
> 
> Steve joked on Twitter: "Pass me the shears!
> 
> "I was thinking of making a ginger wolf-man mask with the hair. Any better suggestions?"
> 
> He admits he is sad to be leaving the show after almost three years as loveable schemer Eddie, but revealed he may be back in the future, as soap bosses aren't killing him off.
> ...


They've still got six weeks to change the storylines and let Eddie stay.  Come on Corrie you can do it.

----------

alan45 (12-02-2011), Dazzle (12-02-2011), parkerman (13-02-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street star Steve Huison is to leave the show, it has been revealed.
> 
> The actor, who plays Eddie Windass in the ITV1 soap, will leave the cobbles next year after bosses decided to write him out of the drama.
> 
> Huison wrote on Twitter: "To be honest, I'll be glad to get on with things. It's all unreal there anyway. No challenge. I'll miss the money and a few good friends."
> 
> He then joked: "Do you know what I'm really looking forward to more than anything else? A right bloody good haircut!"
> 
> Speaking to the Daily Star Sunday, Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson commented: "I've loved watching Steve's portrayal of super-slob Eddie and, with Gary [Windass] still very much part of Coronation Street, I'm sure it's not going to be the last we'll see of Eddie."
> ...



Steve Huison has admitted that his departure from Coronation Street was an emotional experience.

The actor today filmed his final scenes as Eddie Windass after two years playing the character.

Writing on Twitter this evening, Huison commented: "Eddie's last scenes shot today. Very emotional they were too. A morning spent with crying actors. Then hung up his dog-bed coat and left.

"It's amazing how close one gets to people in 2 and a half years, crew included. Very painful having to say goodbye. But isn't life about loss?"

Huison also expressed his gratitude to fans who had sent messages of support to him on his last day, saying: "Received 96 kind tweets re: Eddie today. Thanks so much."

The decision to write out the character of Eddie was announced in December. Huison later admitted that he was "disappointed" over the decision to bring Eddie's time on the cobbles to a close.

In recent weeks, a group of Corrie fans have called for Eddie to be given a reprieve by show bosses, launching a @SaveOurEddie campaign on Twitter. Huison has said that the door is being left open for a future comeback.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Corrie bring him back. We love his mad hair and yummy cakes.

----------


## Perdita

His mad hair would be gone, as I believe that after finishing filming for Corrie, Steve's first appointment was going to be with a hairdresser.  But I shall miss him   :Sad:    and hope he will be back, with or without the hair   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

It was a stupid idea to get rid of Eddie Windass.  The Windasses make a believable and watchable family unit, especially now their adoption has gone through.

----------

alan45 (26-03-2011), Perdita (26-03-2011)

----------


## layla

Just when you get used to a character. They get rid of them and keep people who are not on screen much, that you already think  have gone. 
Eddie and the family have just started to make a good impression to the viewers. He has given us a few laugh over the last few years. 
Its a shame Eddie and Anna made a nice believable couple.
Hopefully they will leave the door open for him to come back.

----------

alan45 (27-03-2011), Chloe O'brien (26-03-2011), Dazzle (26-03-2011)

----------


## WolvoExPunk

I wonder how he will leave.  Surely he isn't gonna run off with another woman!!!!

----------


## layla

I cannot think of any reason that, Eddie would leave Anna and Gary for. Only one I can come up with. He gets in trouble with his  dodgy brother and they end up in prison, or on the run.

----------


## Perdita

It is supposed to be related to Gary's Post Traumatic Stress, so probably not another woman but getting into trouble caused by his brother Len could be one way

----------


## Perdita

Watched Eddie on This Morning having his hair cut, he looks so much better  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (21-04-2011), layla (22-04-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He looks completely different, but corrie could get him hair extensions to bring him back.  Come on Corrie do it for us here on SB. Bring back EDDIE  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (23-04-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's troubled ex-soldier Gary Windass will hold girlfriend Izzy Armstrong captive in her own home in a forthcoming storyline, a report has claimed.

The plot twist sees Gary's paranoia reach new heights after Izzy (Cherylee Houston) is targeted by yobs at a cashpoint, according to the Daily Star.

It is thought that Izzy's ordeal begins when she is mugged by the gang, who also smash her wheelchair during the attack.

When Gary (Mikey North) hears what has happened, he is stunned and apparently refuses to get Izzy's chair fixed as he does not want her to leave the house again.

A source told the newspaper: "Gary is having another breakdown and doesn't see Izzy's mugging as a random event. He thinks someone's out to kill her and thinks that if he doesn't get her chair fixed then she can't go anywhere.

"He's not doing it out of malice - in his head, he thinks he's protecting her."

Izzy is expected to eventually be rescued by her dad Owen (Ian Puleston-Davies), who is alerted to her situation when he hears her screaming for help.

Coronation Street viewers have already seen Gary grow increasingly protective over Izzy in recent weeks. His problems stem back to his horrifying experience in Afghanistan, which left him suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's overprotective father Owen Armstrong will fear that his daughter Izzy is a victim of domestic violence in a forthcoming storyline, a report has claimed.

The short-tempered builder, played by Ian Puleston-Davies, becomes suspicious when he sees that Izzy (Cherylee Houston) has bruises and decides that her boyfriend Gary Windass must be responsible, according to The Sun.

However, as previously reported, the real explanation for Izzy's injuries is that she has been mugged by yobs at a cashpoint.

Following the factory worker's ordeal, erratic Gary (Mikey North) is expected to suffer a fresh breakdown and prevent Izzy from leaving her home in a bid to protect her from any further harm.

When Owen hears a trapped Izzy shouting from her house, he apparently fears that Gary is attacking her. Kicking down the door to rescue her, he then discovers the truth about what has been going on.

Recent Coronation Street episodes have seen Gary grow increasingly protective over Izzy. His problems stem back to his horrifying experience in Afghanistan, which left him suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder.

Coronation Street's new twists for Gary, Izzy and Owen are expected to air in August.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street actor Mikey North recently had a chat with Digital Spy about the latest storyline for Gary Windass, who's about to spark fresh fears for his welfare with some erratic behaviour.

For all the gossip on the dark scenes ahead for Gary and Izzy, read the main interview with Mikey.

Here, though, Soap Scoop asks the star about where things could be heading for Gary in the longer-term, Anna's possible new romance with Owen and what's coming up for the Windasses…

Can Gary and Izzy pull through their latest problems?
"Well, obviously a lot's gone on! Neither of us are sure where things are going to lead after this point. I think Izzy is definitely going to be a bit shellshocked by it all, and it's going to take time for it to heal. But we'll have to wait and see what happens."

How long do you think Gary's army experience will affect him for?
"I think this storyline will always be a part of Gary while he's in the show. Post-traumatic stress doesn't just disappear, so I would imagine that it's always going to keep popping up at regular intervals. I think this current experience will put it to bed for a little while, but it could crop up again when we least expect it."


Anna and Owen seem to be getting closer. Do you think Gary would be happy to see them get together?
"Well, I think this will be the interesting thing! Gary is very protective towards his mum as well, so I think he's going to have some divided loyalties there. I'm sure it's the plan of the writers to explore how this new dynamic of the family works, and I'm really looking forward to seeing it through."

It certainly seems like there's an extended family building up with Gary, Izzy, Anna, Owen, Chesney, Katy and Faye…
"Yeah, I think we're going to see them all mixing together a lot more. It's almost like we've gained a big new family, so hopefully we can all be thrust right into the centre of the street and see some more big storylines coming off the back of that."

Gary and Chesney have had quite a few scenes lately…
"Yeah - me and Sam Aston even share a dressing room together. Looking in the mirror can be a bit confusing sometimes as I'm not sure who I'm looking at! I'm sure one day they'll come out as long-lost brothers, but we'll have to see! (Laughs)"

Do you miss working with Steve Huison, who played Gary's dad Eddie?
"Absolutely. Steve is without a doubt one of the nicest, most talented and most professional men that I've ever worked with. We'll never forget him and he'll always be a Windass forever. We're still in touch and we all stick together. You never know, hopefully one day he might return - we'll have to watch this space. But we do miss him."


Do you ever miss playing Gary as a full-blown bad lad, or do you think he's moved on from that now?
"Oh, I love playing the baddie - the badder that Gary gets, the better for me! When you play the baddie, you get to do things in the programme that you wouldn't get to do in real life. I'd like to see Gary resolve his issues first and then maybe return to his bad lad ways. I think that's what he's about and it's bedded down inside him. Even though he doesn't want to be bad, he always seems to end up in trouble all the time. Hopefully we'll see that re-occur at some point."

What else do you hope lies ahead for Gary?
"I'd really like to see Gary and David get their feud back on! I haven't worked with Jack P. Shepherd for a long time now, and when I first came in, their rivalry was my main storyline. I'd like to see that come to the fore again, in a Ken Barlow vs. Mike Baldwin type of feud! Hopefully the writers might pick up on that."

It seemed to take the viewers a while to warm to the Windasses, but the reaction has really turned around. Do you feel like the family have been accepted now?
"Yeah, I think coming into any soap, a new family will struggle and we were told about that. You think, 'It won't happen to us', but it does. When we came in as a big, brash family, it was very 'in your face'. But looking back, things have drastically improved now. The reaction to us is brilliant and I think you can sense how popular the Windasses are now. Especially Debbie Rush, who plays Anna. People love Debbie and Anna, and I think she's a real focal point of the show now. I hope that they're as popular as ever and the current storyline will make them even more so."

----------


## alan45

Gary Windass's excitement over fatherhood is shattered on Coronation Street next week as his girlfriend Izzy Armstrong suffers a miscarriage.

Izzy (Cherylee Houston) is devastated by the loss of her unborn baby, and while Gary is keen to assure her that their parenthood dreams aren't over, the feisty factory worker drops a bombshell by announcing that she doesn't want to try for another child…

How is Gary feeling about Izzy's pregnancy?
"I think at first it took him by surprise, because it kind of came from nowhere. But now he's come round to it and he's the happiest guy alive - he can't wait to be a dad. Gary and Izzy's hearts are set on having a baby now."

Gary's overprotective side starts coming out again next week, doesn't it?
"Yeah, in the episodes coming up you'll see the obsessive streak coming out in Gary again, like it did when he took Izzy hostage about a year ago. Gary gets overly possessive without realising that he's doing it, so he starts mollycoddling her. He's watching where Izzy goes and he doesn't want her working too hard at the factory - all that kind of stuff."

That also leads to some conflict between Gary and Rob…
"Yeah, that's right - Rob has taken charge of Underworld and he's overworking Izzy. Gary takes offence to that, and has a quiet word in Rob's ear about it. But Rob doesn't listen and carries on working her too hard, so Gary goes in to see him about it. 

"Gary confronts Rob in a more aggressive way the second time round. Izzy is there at the time, and when she tries to intervene, she starts experiencing pains and is rushed to hospital."

Izzy is devastated when she hears that she's lost the baby. Does Gary show his emotions too, or does he try to stay strong for Izzy?
"I think there's a bit of both. At first, Gary is scared that he's to blame for the miscarriage, as him going in and kicking off at Underworld caused Izzy unnecessary stress - but actually it turns out that she hadn't felt right for a while. 

"Gary tries to put on a brave face for Izzy, so that she doesn't feel worse than she already does. He's very upset himself, but he does try to look after Izzy and convince her that everything is going to be fine."



Do you think Gary would have been a good father?
"Yeah, obviously Gary was a bad lad when he first came into the show, but I think he's grown up a lot since he came back from the army. He would have made a good dad and he was really looking forward to it. I think he would have learned from the mistakes that his own dad made - good old Eddie!"

What happens when Gary suggests trying for another baby as soon as Izzy is well enough?
"Well, Gary is overeager to try again for another baby as soon as possible. People with Izzy's condition can carry babies to full-term, but it just so happens that she miscarried on this occasion.

"But Izzy is not so keen on the idea. She eventually decides that she can't face going through it again, as she doesn't want the pain of carrying a baby full-term with her condition. Izzy tells Gary that she's not going to try for another baby and that's the most upsetting thing for Gary - that he's never going to be a dad. He tries desperately to persuade Izzy otherwise."

Do you think Gary and Izzy are strong enough to come through these problems?
"Definitely. They've been through so much together already with Gary's post-traumatic stress, but Izzy took him back then and they worked through that together. Hopefully they can come through this as well, because they're such a good couple. 

"I love working with Cherylee as she's brilliant. She's an inspiration as she goes through so much every day just to get into work and to give the level of performance that she does. I love her to bits and can't speak highly enough of her."

Once again, you've been filming some really emotional scenes for this storyline. Do those stay with you for a while once the cameras stop rolling?
"Yeah, I think they have to. For a scene to look good and be believable, you've got to believe it yourself when you're giving that performance. That's the way I try to go about things anyway, so it does stay with you."

2012 has been a quieter year for you so far, but can we expect to see Gary more frequently now?
"Absolutely. I had a really quiet start to this year, but things have really started to turn around with this storyline. As far as I'm aware, it's going to keep running and running, so I'm looking forward to having a couple of years of getting my teeth into a big storyline and seeing where it's going. I love coming to work, so I'm really looking forward to it."

Would you like Gary's post-traumatic stress to be explored again at some point?
"Yeah, I think to keep it realistic, it's got to be explored again because it never goes away and it can always come back at any point. So I'm sure at some point it will come out. But for now, it's nice that he's moved on from that and this is another new chapter for him. We've seen his bad lad days, the army storyline, and now he's focusing on becoming a man and wanting to start a family."

Do you miss Gary's bad boy storylines?
"I love Gary being a bad lad - it's fun playing the bad guy because you can do things that you'd never get to do in real life. I think Gary will always have an edge to him, so I try to put that in whenever I can. I get the best of both worlds now, because he can be nice and grown-up and have more adult storylines, but with just a hint of that bad boy past coming through."

Who are your best friends on set?
"Ian Puleston-Davies, who plays Owen, is one of my best friends and we tend to knock about together outside of work. The dynamic between our characters is one of my favourites, as Owen is a father-in-law of sorts for Gary. They've got a bit of a frosty relationship, and I'm sure that will bubble over again at some point.

"I get on really well with Cherylee, too, and we also spend time together outside of work. And Debbie [Rush] who plays Anna has become a real-life mum to me in a way - she even bosses me about sometimes!"

What are your hobbies and interests outside of Corrie?
"I'm a massive sports fan. I used to play county cricket when I was younger - you never know, I might have been a cricketer instead of an actor if I'd gone down a different route. I love football and rugby, too, so I spend most of my spare time watching sport or playing sport, really."

How did you get into acting?
"It was when I started secondary school. My form tutor was the drama teacher, so she said, 'Why don't you give it a go?' Things went from there - I did amateur dramatics, school plays and stuff like that, so that's when I got spotted.

"My very first professional acting job was in the West End. I did a play down there, and I was named the 'Best Newcomer to British Theatre' in a theatre guide. That was really nice, and all of that kick-started things off for me, really. Without that I probably wouldn't be here today. The one thing I always say to young actors is that someone has got to take a risk on you at some point. Everyone will say that you need experience to get your first job, but there's no way of getting experience unless someone takes a chance on you."

As you have that theatre background, would you be interested in doing another play at some point?
"Well, it's coming up to four years now that I've spent in front of the camera. I'll always have that theatre side in me, but I've grown to love doing telly. I'm sure I'll go back into theatre one day, but we'll have to see if time allows!"

----------


## alan45

Gary Windass's excitement over fatherhood is shattered on Coronation Street next week as his girlfriend Izzy Armstrong suffers a miscarriage.

Izzy (Cherylee Houston) is devastated by the loss of her unborn baby, and while Gary is keen to assure her that their parenthood dreams aren't over, the feisty factory worker drops a bombshell by announcing that she doesn't want to try for another childâ¦

How is Gary feeling about Izzy's pregnancy?
"I think at first it took him by surprise, because it kind of came from nowhere. But now he's come round to it and he's the happiest guy alive - he can't wait to be a dad. Gary and Izzy's hearts are set on having a baby now."

Gary's overprotective side starts coming out again next week, doesn't it?
"Yeah, in the episodes coming up you'll see the obsessive streak coming out in Gary again, like it did when he took Izzy hostage about a year ago. Gary gets overly possessive without realising that he's doing it, so he starts mollycoddling her. He's watching where Izzy goes and he doesn't want her working too hard at the factory - all that kind of stuff."

That also leads to some conflict between Gary and Robâ¦
"Yeah, that's right - Rob has taken charge of Underworld and he's overworking Izzy. Gary takes offence to that, and has a quiet word in Rob's ear about it. But Rob doesn't listen and carries on working her too hard, so Gary goes in to see him about it. 

"Gary confronts Rob in a more aggressive way the second time round. Izzy is there at the time, and when she tries to intervene, she starts experiencing pains and is rushed to hospital."

Izzy is devastated when she hears that she's lost the baby. Does Gary show his emotions too, or does he try to stay strong for Izzy?
"I think there's a bit of both. At first, Gary is scared that he's to blame for the miscarriage, as him going in and kicking off at Underworld caused Izzy unnecessary stress - but actually it turns out that she hadn't felt right for a while. 

"Gary tries to put on a brave face for Izzy, so that she doesn't feel worse than she already does. He's very upset himself, but he does try to look after Izzy and convince her that everything is going to be fine."



Do you think Gary would have been a good father?
"Yeah, obviously Gary was a bad lad when he first came into the show, but I think he's grown up a lot since he came back from the army. He would have made a good dad and he was really looking forward to it. I think he would have learned from the mistakes that his own dad made - good old Eddie!"

What happens when Gary suggests trying for another baby as soon as Izzy is well enough?
"Well, Gary is overeager to try again for another baby as soon as possible. People with Izzy's condition can carry babies to full-term, but it just so happens that she miscarried on this occasion.

"But Izzy is not so keen on the idea. She eventually decides that she can't face going through it again, as she doesn't want the pain of carrying a baby full-term with her condition. Izzy tells Gary that she's not going to try for another baby and that's the most upsetting thing for Gary - that he's never going to be a dad. He tries desperately to persuade Izzy otherwise."

Do you think Gary and Izzy are strong enough to come through these problems?
"Definitely. They've been through so much together already with Gary's post-traumatic stress, but Izzy took him back then and they worked through that together. Hopefully they can come through this as well, because they're such a good couple. 

"I love working with Cherylee as she's brilliant. She's an inspiration as she goes through so much every day just to get into work and to give the level of performance that she does. I love her to bits and can't speak highly enough of her."

Once again, you've been filming some really emotional scenes for this storyline. Do those stay with you for a while once the cameras stop rolling?
"Yeah, I think they have to. For a scene to look good and be believable, you've got to believe it yourself when you're giving that performance. That's the way I try to go about things anyway, so it does stay with you."

2012 has been a quieter year for you so far, but can we expect to see Gary more frequently now?
"Absolutely. I had a really quiet start to this year, but things have really started to turn around with this storyline. As far as I'm aware, it's going to keep running and running, so I'm looking forward to having a couple of years of getting my teeth into a big storyline and seeing where it's going. I love coming to work, so I'm really looking forward to it."

Would you like Gary's post-traumatic stress to be explored again at some point?
"Yeah, I think to keep it realistic, it's got to be explored again because it never goes away and it can always come back at any point. So I'm sure at some point it will come out. But for now, it's nice that he's moved on from that and this is another new chapter for him. We've seen his bad lad days, the army storyline, and now he's focusing on becoming a man and wanting to start a family."

Do you miss Gary's bad boy storylines?
"I love Gary being a bad lad - it's fun playing the bad guy because you can do things that you'd never get to do in real life. I think Gary will always have an edge to him, so I try to put that in whenever I can. I get the best of both worlds now, because he can be nice and grown-up and have more adult storylines, but with just a hint of that bad boy past coming through."

Who are your best friends on set?
"Ian Puleston-Davies, who plays Owen, is one of my best friends and we tend to knock about together outside of work. The dynamic between our characters is one of my favourites, as Owen is a father-in-law of sorts for Gary. They've got a bit of a frosty relationship, and I'm sure that will bubble over again at some point.

"I get on really well with Cherylee, too, and we also spend time together outside of work. And Debbie [Rush] who plays Anna has become a real-life mum to me in a way - she even bosses me about sometimes!"

What are your hobbies and interests outside of Corrie?
"I'm a massive sports fan. I used to play county cricket when I was younger - you never know, I might have been a cricketer instead of an actor if I'd gone down a different route. I love football and rugby, too, so I spend most of my spare time watching sport or playing sport, really."

How did you get into acting?
"It was when I started secondary school. My form tutor was the drama teacher, so she said, 'Why don't you give it a go?' Things went from there - I did amateur dramatics, school plays and stuff like that, so that's when I got spotted.

"My very first professional acting job was in the West End. I did a play down there, and I was named the 'Best Newcomer to British Theatre' in a theatre guide. That was really nice, and all of that kick-started things off for me, really. Without that I probably wouldn't be here today. The one thing I always say to young actors is that someone has got to take a risk on you at some point. Everyone will say that you need experience to get your first job, but there's no way of getting experience unless someone takes a chance on you."

As you have that theatre background, would you be interested in doing another play at some point?
"Well, it's coming up to four years now that I've spent in front of the camera. I'll always have that theatre side in me, but I've grown to love doing telly. I'm sure I'll go back into theatre one day, but we'll have to see if time allows!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Mikey North has revealed that his character Gary Windass could become obsessed with Tina McIntyre.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) is carrying a baby for Gary and his girlfriend Izzy Armstrong (Cherylee Houston) as part of a surrogacy storyline.

Gary's growing interest with Tina steps up a gear next week when Izzy storms out of an antenatal class after being there with Gary and Tina and feeling excluded. Gary later finds Tina's dad's wedding ring in a pawn shop and buys it back for her.

Speaking to TV Choice, North said: "He's so wrapped up in the whole baby thing that he doesn't realise how his behaviour is affecting Izzy. Of course, once he sees she's gone, he dashes to find her.

"Gary's trying too hard, taking it all too far. It's typical of him."


Â© ITV
Gary finds Tina's dad's wedding ring


North also revealed that Tommy Duckworth, who is hoping to get back together with Tina, will not be happy about his character's increasingly obsessive behaviour.

"I'm sure this could all boil over at some point. Tommy and Gary hate each other, but when Chris and I do scenes together, we always have an off-screen laugh about it.

"He might become obsessed with her. There's definitely that streak in him, which all comes back to his post-traumatic stress. It depends which way the writers want to go with it. It's nice that the script is getting juicy now!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Mikey North has revealed that he is dreading working with a baby on the set.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) is carrying a baby for Gary and his girlfriend Izzy Armstrong (Cherylee Houston) as part of a surrogacy storyline.

However, North has revealed that he isn't very good with babies and so is not looking forward to his alter ego becoming a father.

"I'm good with toddlers but I'm not so good with babies, so I'm dreading it," he told the Yorkshire Evening Post.

Despite his reservations about becoming an on-screen dad, North admits that having to go to antenatal classes as part of Gary's storyline was eye-opening for him.

"To see all these couples, touchy-feely and all that, is a different experience.

"Izzy's a bit dubious about going and has a bit of a bad time because she feels like she shouldn't be there."

North recently revealed that Gary could become obsessed with Tina.

----------


## tammyy2j

Wasnt Gary after Tina also when she was David?

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Mikey North has revealed that he would like a role in Homeland.

The actor - who plays Gary Windass in the ITV soap - added jokingly that there are not enough ginger actors in Hollywood, PA reports.


He said: "I want to go into Homeland as Damian Lewis's brother because he's ginger as well. So I'm hoping he's going to get a younger brother and I can pop over and do that.

"There's not enough gingers in Hollywood. They all seem to be in Corrie for some reason!"

Fans of Coronation Street have recently seen Gary develop feelings for Tina McIntyre, the surrogate mother for his and Izzie Armstrong's baby.

North said that he hopes the fallout from Gary's confused feelings will see a return of his character's post-traumatic stress disorder.

"That's how I prefer to play it. It's more interesting that way. So I hope this is the start of him getting back to how he used to be," he said.

"But obviously there's a baby involved and that's got to be resolved first. That's got to take his priority."

Coronation Street continues on Monday (April 29) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## alan45

CORRIE actor Mikey North says itâs time his character Gary Windass reclaimed his bad boy credentials. 
Viewers have seen a gentler side to labourer Gary since he decided to become a dad. 

But Mikey misses the wild days that saw his character in trouble with the police and constantly feuding with David Platt (Jack P Shepherd). 

He said: âGary was brought in as a bad lad, but different producers have different views and the last producer wanted to show a different side to him. 

âPeople used to see him as Jack the lad and the reaction was always, âGo on, give David one from meâ. But Iâm more popular with the grannies now. 

âThere were times recently when I was watching and thinking, âIâve got too nice now â Iâve got to rein that back.â 

âEven I was getting sick of myself being nice. I need to try to put some sort of edgy element in â all this mushy stuffâs just not for me.â 

And he welcomed the return of Garyâs darker side which sees the ex-squaddie make a move on Tina McIntyre, who is being a surrogate mum for him and girlfriend Izzy, after a boozy Army reunion. 

He said: âWhen Gary and Tina started going to ante-natal classes he began to get closer to her because he was doing all that with her and not with Izzy. 

âTina likes the fact somebody is caring for her â but he misreads that as though sheâs developing real feelings for him. 

âHe goes out with his old squaddie mates to commemorate the death of his friend who died in Afghanistan. 

âHe comes back drunk and makes a pass at Tina and she goes mental. He is beside himself with guilt and begs Tina to keep it quiet and she reluctantly agrees. 

âBut Tina confides in Tommy, Ryan overhears Tina and Gary rowing at the builderâs yard and realises what has happened â and then Katy finds out. 

âBasically everyone knows but Izzy and Gary is just desperate to keep it secret.â 

If Izzyâs dad Owen gets wind of what has happened thereâs bound to be blood on the cobbles and Mikey is no stranger to onscreen fights. Garyâs latest dust-up was with Ryan Connor, played by Sol Heras, and weeks after the scene Mikey admits he is still nursing bruises. 

He said: âIâve had seven fights so far, maybe more â all knockouts, no defeats. 

âThe punch-up with Sol was great, he really went for it â Iâve a scar on my hand as a result. 

âMe and Sol agreed beforehand weâd make it as realistic as possible, so we rugby-tackled each other into a wall. Then I threw a punch and my hand smashed into the wall behind him.â 

With his characterâs history of brawling, some viewers wrongly assume Mikey is as much of a troublemaker as Gary. 

Mikey said: âIn Manchester everyone is lovely. I get more trouble in smaller towns â people seem to believe I am Gary and want to kick my head in. 

âItâs taken a few years to know how to deal with it. I try to keep myself to myself and not invite attention in. Itâs important to keep your feet on the ground.â 

In Corrie, Mikey admits heâs dreading Gary becoming a dad after Tina (Michelle Keegan) gives birth later this month. 

He revealed: âIâm not looking forward to playing a dad at all. 

âI might have to hand in my resignation before the baby is born,â he joked. 

âIâve never had to deal with a baby in my life before, let alone act with one. There are no babies in my family. Iâve never changed a nappy and nor do I want to. I donât even know how to hold a baby â Iâm just hoping Gary has never held one either so if it looks a bit unnatural it wonât matter.â 

âIâm going to have to find out what to do â if I was the parent of the baby playing my son I wouldnât be that keen to hand him over to me.â 

Single Mikey added: âWhen I was growing up I always said Iâd be married with a kid by 25 but itâs way too young. 

âIâm still 18 in my head, not 26. I go partying at weekends way too much to settle down â I wouldnât be responsible enough to be a dad just yet.â 

Mikeyâs character arrived on the cobbles in 2008 and had flings with Rosie Webster and Kylie Platt before settling down with Izzy (Cherylee Houston). Of his real-life romances, he said: âI donât seem to attract bad girls. I do prefer the nice girls and it seems itâs the nicer girls who are attracted to me. 

âI can always tell if people are simply after somebody on television or genuinely after me, so I havenât had any bad experiences. 

âI read all the kiss-and-tell stories and I canât imagine any girl Iâve been with doing that. 

âBesides, Iâve been a relationship man ever since I was young. Iâve been single on-and-off for six months but before that I had three or four long-term relationships. So I need a bit of time on my own now.â 

Mikey grew up on the North Yorkshire coast with his bank manager dad Martin, his admin worker mum Karen and sister Sarah and as a youngster he played cricket for Yorkshire. 

Interested in drama, he wrote to every acting agent in the country when he reached 18. One replied, took him on and got him a job in a London play. 

He recalls: âIt was a big break â goodness knows why they chose me. I won Best Newcomer at the British Theatre Guide Awards that year. I got a lot of work on the back of that.â 

At 19 he landed his first TV role in The Bill. He said: âI played a scally â I cornered the market in them at that time.â 

Brief appearances in Doctors, Waterloo Road and Britannia High followed before he joined Coronation Street and Mikey winces at the memory of his early days on the soap. 

He said: âAt the start Gary used to dress in Burberry and Rockport â all the stuff I used to wear myself. 

âWhen I was 14 I was a complete chav. I had tramlines shaved into my eyebrows, bleached blonde hair and my collars turned up on my T-shirts.â 

He laughed: âI looked just like Eminem. I think when I first started as Gary I was almost an extension of myself.â 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2SZSvfjev

----------


## Katy

I think he is really good. He is good at being a bad lad and this new sinister side that we seem to be seeing recently,

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Mikey North has revealed that his character Gary realises he wants to be with Izzy, after his kiss with Tina.

Gary tries to make a move on Tina next week after misreading the signals, leaving her furious.

Speaking to All About Soap, North said: "He tries to kiss Tina and suddenly realises that it's Izzy he wants to be with and Izzy he wants a family with.

"He starts to make more of an effort with Izzy to try and make himself feel better too.

"But I think it is only a matter of time before she does find out. Gary won't admit that fact to himself, though!"

Speaking about Tina's reaction to the kiss, North said: "She goes mad! She really kicks off, big-style! I think she could see it coming because Gary has been reacting very strangely and saying some weird things to her which made her feel quite uncomfortable.

"When his move does come, it is almost like she is ready for it. She won't let him out of the house until he has explained what is going on."

Despite Gary's confused feelings, North admits that the baby will always come first with Gary.

"They've been through so much to get this baby in the first place. There is going to be a kid whether he is with Izzy or not, and that child will always come first.

"He would love for them to stay together, but their priority has to be the baby."

----------


## Perdita

Corrie Mikey North has said that his character Gary Windass needs to be wary of a vengeful Tommy Duckworth after he tries to kiss Tina McIntyre.

Tonight's double bill of the soap (May 13) sees Gary make a move on Tina, who is carrying a baby for him and his girlfriend Izzy (Cherylee Houston).

Although Tina (Michelle Keegan) decides that it's best to keep quiet about Gary's mistake, she does confide in ex-boyfriend Tommy about what happened.

Still feeling bitter after the surrogacy deal destroyed his relationship with Tina, Tommy (Chris Fountain) then finds it difficult to keep the gossip to himself.

Mikey North, who plays Gary, told itv.com: "I think he's more worried that Tommy's going to say something than Tina.

"Tommy still has feelings for Tina, so obviously when he finds out, he's not happy because he sees two chances in one here - to get Gary back, then to get Tina back as well, to get into her good books.

"I'm sure he's out to get revenge on Gary for them breaking up in the first place."

North added: "The big question is, will Tommy keep it to himself? Which obviously no-one knows, least of all Gary! It's a case of watch this space and see what happens with Tommy and Gary."

Coronation Street continues tonight (May 13) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## lizann

> I think he is really good. He is good at being a bad lad and this new sinister side that we seem to be seeing recently,


has he ever been really bad and sinister?

----------


## lizann

> I think he is really good. He is good at being a bad lad and this new sinister side that we seem to be seeing recently,


has he ever been really bad and sinister?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Mikey North has vowed that he will stick with the soap as long as he keeps receiving challenging storylines.

The actor's character Gary Windass has previously been at the centre of an emotional Army plot, and was recently back at the forefront of the show with the long-running surrogacy story with Izzy and Tina.

Speaking to TV Extra about the possibility of Gary's post-traumatic stress returning, North commented: "I would love that. The whole storyline with Gary going into the Army and the repercussions has been the thing I've enjoyed the most since being here. It really stretched me as an actor.

"I would hope, to keep it realistic, that it does come back at some point. It's the sort of condition that doesn't go away - it's there for life. I think there was a flash of it when he tried it on with Tina."

He continued: "I've always said that, as long as [Corrie] stretched me, I'd stay forever. It's important to stretch yourself as an actor and hopefully that will continue."

However, North also joked that he threatened to quit the show when Tina recently described Gary as "too skinny" for her to be interested in.

He laughed: "I called the producers and said, 'Remove that line or I'm walking!' But they didn't and I'm still here."

----------


## Perdita

When Gary finds out that Phelan has come on strong to Anna, he flies into a blind rage with disastrous consequences.

"Gary just completely sees red and loses it," said Mikey North, who plays Gary. "He is insanely protective of his family and always wants whatâs best - thatâs why he was pushing for the partnership with Phelan in the first place."

 Gary and Phelan - Coronation Street - ITV
When Izzy confides in him that Phelan has made a pass at Anna, Gary is left reeling.

"Garyâs absolutely livid. I think heâs overcome with shock, too, as for him he feels it comes out of nowhere. He canât bear the thought of his mum being put in that position and heâs also close to Owen now too, so he feels completely screwed over by Phelan."

After promising Izzy that he won't tell Owen, Gary decides to confront Phelan at the building site.

 Gary and Phelan - Coronation Street - ITV
"When Owenâs gone, Gary seizes the opportunity to confront him. Phelan thinks heâs untouchable and knows what to say to get Gary worked up. He tells Gary that his mum is a tease and probably has a whole host of men on the go," said Mikey.

"The second Phelan calls his mum names Gary is blinded by rage. He completely sees red and he lashes out in a moment of anger. He throws himself at Phelan and attacks him."

 Gary and Phelan - Coronation Street - ITV
The second Phelan calls his mum names Gary is blinded by rage. He completely sees red...
â Mikey North, who plays Gary Windass
And as hot-headed Gary strikes him with a piece of copper pipe, he fears he's delivered a fatal blow.

"Gary goes in panic mode. He canât wake him and Phelanâs body is lifeless. He doesnât know what he can do, so the only thing he can think of is to ring Owen..."

 Gary and Owen - Coronation Street - ITV
But he returns to the site with Owen in tow, Phelan's body is nowhere to be seen.

"While Gary was worried that heâd killed Phelan, they're now worried about his whereabouts and what he will do. They both know from past experience that Phelan takes no prisoners."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Mikey North has admitted that he is embracing his character's recent bad behaviour.

The actor's alter ego Gary Windass slipped back into his old ways last month as he attacked Pat Phelan after learning that his mum Anna had been receiving unwanted advances from the sleazy businessman.

Since then, Phelan has been using CCTV footage of the assault in order to blackmail the Windass family. Later this week, Gary takes extreme measures once again by breaking into Phelan's house to retrieve the footage.

Appearing on ITV's Loose Women today (March 25), North was asked whether Gary will settle down again.

He replied: "I hope not. I like being bad, so going back to the good stuff is a bit boring for me, isn't it? Everyone loves a bad boy, don't they?"

Asked how fans react to him in real life, North laughed: "They call me Chesney! Six years and I still get Chesney! We're getting there. 'Windass' gets shouted across the street, which isn't the best thing when you're with your family!

"They're always alright, actually. I've been lucky, I think. There's a bit of Jack the Lad about Gary, which helps."

North also shared some details of his own personal life, confirming that he has been in a relationship for nearly a year.

He said: "I've been very lucky. I've just met someone in the past eight, nine months. She's amazing and I love her to bits - she's the best thing that's ever happened to me."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Gary Windass is to cheat on girlfriend Izzy Armstrong in upcoming episodes. 

The builder has a one-night stand with soap newcomer Alya Nazir (Sair Khan) after a boozy evening with friends. He is horrified when he wakes up the next morning and hopes he can keep his indiscretion secret.

Izzy tells Gary that he deserves the chance to have a family and makes a shock decision that leaves Gary reeling
Â© ITV
Gary and Izzy


Coronation Street actress Sair Khan
Sair Khan as Alya Nazir

However, he is shocked when Alya turns up at the gym and he discovers that she is Kal's (Jimi Mistry) daughter.

Taking her to one side, Gary begs her not to say anything about their night together. Can he persuade her not to reveal what happened between them?

Gary made a pass at Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) last year when she acted as a surrogate mother to his and Izzy's baby. 

Alya, who is described by show chiefs as outspoken and bubbly, makes her first appearance in Weatherfield in two weeks' time.

----------

tammyy2j (16-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

What age is Kal suppose to be?

----------


## Perdita

Jimi Mistry is 41 .. difficult to tell how old Kal is supposed to be but probably around that age as character

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Gary Windass and Alya Nazir will decide to keep their relationship under wraps after they finally get together later this month.

Gary (Mikey North) and Alya (Sair Khan) have always had chemistry ever since their first meeting at a club in the summer, but they have so far resisted the temptation to enjoy a romance.

Gary and Alya enjoy a romantic walk
Â© ITV
Gary and Alya enjoy a romantic walk

Next week's episodes see the pair vow to take things slowly as they finally get together, but this also means not telling their respective families that they are now an item.

Alya is particularly keen to keep the relationship under wraps as she knows that her family would prefer her to have a much more traditional boyfriend, but she is unable to keep ignoring her growing feelings for Gary and throws caution to the wind.

A show statement teased: "Both are clearly enjoying their dangerous liason, but when the Nazirs move onto the Street, buying Number 6 from Owen, it's only a matter of time before the truth is exposed.

"As Gary and Alya's passions soar, will they be able to keep a lid on their steamy affair, or will news of their relationship cause shockwaves amongst the Nazir family and beyond?"

Alya and Gary kiss.
Â© ITV
Alya and Gary's recent kiss

The relationship is also likely to affect Izzy Armstrong, who still has a close bond with Gary as the mother of his young son Jake.

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street launches a dark new storyline for Gary Windass this festive season when he is attacked by Roy Cropper after breaks into the cafe and attempts to rob him.

After being dumped by Alya, a depressed Gary continues to face problems with his family and they all turn on him when he breaks his sister Faye's present during a violent outburst on Christmas Day.

Desperate to make amends for his actions, Gary makes a foolish mistake when he sees an opportunity to break into Roy's cafe. 

However, when Roy returns home unexpectedly and believes Gary to be one of the youths that robbed him a few months ago, he furiously attacks him and leaves him in a bad way.

Here, Mikey North - who plays Gary - discusses his character's difficult Christmas and what it will mean for both him and Roy.

Gary has had a tough year. Does he feel like the world is against him?
"Yes, he's not in a good place. It's been one thing after another for him and his family this year, and the only positive thing that has come out of it is that he's met Alya, but even that's landed him in trouble. Gary keeps thinking that his luck has to change soon, but it just feels like it's disaster after disaster and he's stuck between a rock and a hard place."

Kal very angry about his about his romance with Alya. How is Gary coping with that?
"Not very well. Gary supported Alya when she told him that they'd need to keep their relationship under wraps until she felt it was time to tell her family, but it was always a much bigger deal for Alya than Gary because he had a lot less to lose. I think initially he was probably expecting anger from Kal, but after a while I think Gary grows a bit angry about it himself. I think he questions why Kal is so angry about it and thinks it must be that Alya's family don't think he's good enough for her. It makes him doubt himself and his capabilities in other areas of his life too."

Is Gary devastated when Alya breaks up with him? 
"I think a part of him was almost expecting it, a part of him has been waiting for her to end it because of how much her family were against it and how upset she could see her dad was over it. When Kal employed Owen over him, it was almost the final straw and I think at that point he started to realise that perhaps he was fighting a losing battle. Even though Alya has told him that she can make her own decisions, deep down Gary knows that Kal isn't going to let it drop and that ultimately her loyalties have to lie with her family. He is absolutely devastated because he's really falling for Alya and he knows she feels the same about him."

Is he cross with her for giving into her family and not defending him? 
"No, he's just really really gutted and devastated that he's lost the only good thing he has in his life, apart from Jake. Gary's known deep down that he was losing her, but when she actually tells him it's over he's completely broken by it. He begs her to reconsider even though he knows it's a bit of a lost cause at this stage."

Is his friendship with Kal damaged forever?
"I don't think Kal will forgive Gary any time soon and equally I think Gary is gutted by how Kal has treated him after they have been friends for a long time. Maybe over time they will build bridges but I think it all depends on where Gary's future lies with Alya."

Is losing his job the final straw?
"Because he's struggling so much with the thought of losing Alya, I don't think he considered that Kal might sack him. When he does, half of Gary is completely stunned while the other half curses himself for not expecting it. He's just gutted by the whole situation but I think the final straw does come when Gary finds out Kal offered Owen the job instead and Owen accepted it. I think it's just too raw and too close to the bone for him, especially after everything Gary has been through with Owen this year. He sees it as a bit of a betrayal." 

After Alya finishes with Gary, is Jake the only positive thing in his life right now?
"Yes but he feels like he can't even get that right. He loves Jake to bits but Gary just feels like he's a disappointment to everyone."

Izzy blames him for Jake cutting himself and then Owen has a go at him. Does Garry feel like his family are all against him?
"He thinks all of his family are just waiting for him to mess up and that Izzy, Owen and Katy judge him for the rifts in Alya's family. Gary knows they all feel as though he's put his own family on the backburner and that hurts him a lot. When Izzy blames Gary for a cut Jake has on his arm, she assumes it happened when he was talking to Alya in the street and was obviously not paying attention to his son. In fact it happened when Gary stepped in to help Roy out, but I think his family are past giving him the benefit of the doubt. When Owen then adds to Izzy's blame game Gary just hits rock bottom. He already feels guilty about the fact that they are having to all live in a small flat but when Owen comes out and says it to his face in the cold light of day, it hits him really hard."

Are relations between Gary and Izzy at an all time low?
"Yes, I think so. A lot of it stems from the fact that Izzy had started to grow hopeful that they might be able to rectify things between them after having a break in their relationship, but then she's hurt and humiliated when she finds out about his relationship with Alya. Then every time she sees Gary with Alya it touches a nerve and the communication between them is really bad."

 What happens regarding Jake's Christmas present?
"The only person who appears to feel sorry for Gary is Faye and she wants to help him make things right. She gives him some money to go and get Jake's present because she knows he has no money and that it'll make things worse for the family if he turns up on Christmas Day with nothing. When Gary realises he's bought the same thing for Jake as his mum, everyone is quick to judge him for it and it's a chance for Izzy and Katy to get digs in about Alya again. I think the reminder of what he's lost doesn't help either. Gary now feels like there's absolutely nothing he can do to make things right or prove himself to his family, so he leaves, returns the present and blows it on booze instead. He just wants to escape."

Is there tension on Christmas Day?
Gary's only invited back home because Faye persuades Owen and Anna to ask him, so I think there's still a lot of unresolved tension and Gary feels like he's only been invited back into the home because it's Christmas Day. There's still a lot of anger and resentment bubbling under the surface and Owen just won't let it drop that Gary spent Faye's money on booze."

Why does everyone end up turning on him?
"His mum is despairing because she's had an awful year as well and she was hoping for a peaceful and happy Christmas but Gary's causing problems for everyone. I think because Owen's up in arms about Gary it upsets her. When Gary then comes back drunk, Anna's just reached the end of her tether with him and she's furious that he's ruining Christmas by putting everyone in a bad mood. Gary's sick of everyone having a go at him and he is feeling sorry for himself so he storms out and thinks everyone would clearly be better off spending Christmas without him. He isn't thinking about where he'll go, it's a rash, angry decision he's making and he's also had a lot to drink as well."

What happens when he breaks Faye's gift?
"Owen and Katy are continually digging at Gary and he just sees red. He loses his temper and ends up breaking Faye's headphones."

What gives him the idea to break into Roy's?
"Gary's in a really bad way after Christmas Day, he feels like a let down and as though he has nothing left to fight for. He has no money, no job and nobody to talk to - he doesn't want to bother Alya and get her into any more trouble and even his mum isn't speaking to him. He's desperate and even asks other people on the Street to lend him money so he can replace Faye's headphones but nobody seems interested. When he returns without them, he's given short shrift again and Gary's mind just goes into overdrive - he's on autopilot and he just knows he needs to do something, anything, to make things right. It's a desperate measure but he spies Anna's cafe keys and pockets them before he can talk himself out of it. "

Can you tell us about what happens when Roy disturbs him mid-theft?
"Gary's already overheard Roy telling Carla he will accept her invitation to go round for tea so as far as he's concerned, the cafe will be empty. He doesn't realise that Roy has slipped back into the cafe to avoid the teenagers who are still hanging around outside. So when he lets himself in, he has no clue that Roy is there as well. Roy obviously assumes it's one of the teens that have been pestering him for a while and because he's frightened, he has to protect himself. He doesn't realise it's Gary."

How badly is Gary injured?
"Gary has to be taken to hospital. He has injuries and a lot of bruises, but he will make a recovery. "

Will he hate Roy for what he did to him?
"No, completely the opposite. He wants to protect Roy and he thinks this is all his own doing. He resorted to desperate measures and was prepared to do it to a family friend. He feels the lowest of the low."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street residents may have to watch out when Gary Windass arrives back on the cobbles with a new attitude this week.

Mikey North, who plays Gary, has warned that his character will mean business when he returns home for the first time since his recent heartbreak.

Gary was left devastated last month when he discovered that his fiancÃ©e Alya Nazir had slept with his best friend Jason Grimshaw. Rather than stick around to deal with the fallout, Gary immediately decided to take some time away from Weatherfield.

This week, Gary is back with two big plans in mind - keeping hold of his new stake in the gym and getting his revenge on Jason.

​ Sharif offers to buy back Gary's stake but Gary declines​
Â©  ITV
North told Coronation Street's official website: "He has changed a bit. There's more of a steely determination in his eye. He knows what he wants and he's very focused.

"He goes into the gym where he makes an announcement that he wants part of the business, which obviously he's been given by Sharif. Gary thinks that it's his right to have it after what's happened."

On Gary's tense reunion with Jason, North added: "Roy's Rolls is where he first sees him. Gary thinks: 'Do you know what? Instead of hitting him, I'm going to try and get at him another way'. 

"He knows Jason's still in love with Eva, so he thinks he can have a bit of fun with Jason by trying to get with Eva. In a jokey way - it's never going to happen, but he just tries to wind Jason up with it and it definitely works!"

Jason walks in as Eva gives Gary a hug and warns Gary off Eva
While Gary is in no mood to get his romance back on track in the near future, Sair Khan - who plays Alya - recently told Digital Spy that she hopes there's still a chance for the pair.

She said: "I think they do bring out really good sides of each other and it's really interesting to see that. I don't think she'll move on to anyone else anytime soon because I don't think that's her.

"Other characters go from relationship to relationship, but I don't think Alya is like that. Gary is the one for her and I would like them to slowly build back up a relationship."

digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2015), tammyy2j (24-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

he still expects a gym share

----------


## Perdita

Hope him and Alya get back together, I think they are well suited

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hope him and Alya get back together, I think they are well suited


I don't like them as a couple and I really cant see him with Eva either

----------


## swmc66

He has a cheek. I suppose Anna will support him in the matter

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think he has potential with Sarah as a couple and now with this Bethany storyline too they will have more scenes

I don't think he should get back with Alya or Izzy

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

i think sarah should be single for a while

----------


## lizann

where is gary with all the finanical trouble at the gym

----------


## Dazzle

> where is gary with all the finanical trouble at the gym


He left temporarily after the break up with Sarah (possibly to visit his dad?).

----------

lizann (13-01-2017), parkerman (13-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> He left temporarily after the break up with Sarah (possibly to visit his dad?).


 Yes, didn't he say he was going to see his dad and Anna said something like "Give Eddie my best wishes." Or something like that?

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017), lizann (13-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, didn't he say he was going to see his dad and Anna said aomething like "Give Eddie my best wishes." Or something like that?


I must admit I can't remember  :Embarrassment:  but what you say makes perfect sense.

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, didn't he say he was going to see his dad and Anna said aomething like "Give Eddie my best wishes." Or something like that?


Yes, he went to visit his dad and Anna said "Give Eddie my best wishes"  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Gary Windass will be waving goodbye to Weatherfield later this year when he agrees to take on a job overseas.

We've already revealed that Gary will be tempted by a life-changing opportunity this week after one of his old army friends offers him a chance to work on his private security firm over in the Ukraine.

With no more information to hand, fans were left wondering if this latest twist was building up to Gary's exit storyline. But it's now been confirmed that while Gary will be taking the job, it won't be the last we see of him.

Instead, it turns out that this is all part of a dramatic new storyline for Gary that looks set to change his life forever.

"Gary has got a lot coming up," Mikey North â who plays him â told Inside Soap. "He's going to take the private security job in the Ukraine, which will come between him and his family as it's so dangerous.

"In fact, I think it's just as high-risk as being in the army, and it will change Gary's world forever."

But while Gary's new job looks set to put huge strain on his relationship with his loved ones, Mikey is hoping that it doesn't spell the end for his romance with Sarah Platt.

"I love them together," Mikey said. "Their relationship has given me a new lease of life on the show. I enjoy working with Tina [O'Brien], and I think our characters go well together.

"I'm really enjoying it, and it's also great to film with such a well-established family as the Platts."


Digital Spy

----------

lizann (13-07-2017), swmc66 (15-07-2017), tammyy2j (13-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

is this just a temporary exit or long term?

----------


## hward

Temporary by the sound of it I think

----------


## Perdita

> is this just a temporary exit or long term?


Temporary .. he will be back   :Smile:

----------

hward (13-07-2017), lizann (15-07-2017), swmc66 (15-07-2017), tammyy2j (13-07-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Why cannot they send Sinead to Ukraine

----------

parkerman (16-07-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Why cannot they send Sinead to Ukraine


Permanently.

----------

swmc66 (26-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Permanently.


with maria and michelle plus brian and cathy

----------

parkerman (28-09-2017), Perdita (16-07-2017), swmc66 (26-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

gary really annoying me the sooner he gets his end away with nicola the better at this stage

----------

Glen1 (28-09-2017), mariba (02-10-2017)

----------


## swmc66

He used to be nice now he is throwing his weight around because he has a few quid in his pocket. Hes acting as if he is in M15. 
007 of coronation street with women who are supposedly intelligent falling for him. Why would someone like Nicola touch him with a barge pole anyway. So many sob stories he is pathetic.

----------

mariba (02-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> He used to be nice now he is throwing his weight around because he has a few quid in his pocket. Hes acting as if he is in M15. 
> 007 of coronation street with women who are supposedly intelligent falling for him. Why would someone like Nicola touch him with a barge pole anyway. So many sob stories he is pathetic.


No he is not .. he is acting like somebody suffering from severe PTSD ... he needs professional help pronto

----------

lizann (30-09-2017), parkerman (30-09-2017), swmc66 (30-09-2017)

----------


## swmc66

If he could not cope he should not have gone. I do not care that he owed money. They have been through worse and someone can only get money off you if you have it in the first place. The company should not have let him go the second time after they saw how it affected him. Plus his so called mate was aware if his historic ptsd. In his agitated state there could be more casualities. So i have no sympathy.

----------

Perdita (30-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

> No he is not .. he is acting like somebody suffering from severe PTSD ... he needs professional help pronto


i still dont see why nicola slept with him, both were not drunk but yes he needs help again

----------

Perdita (01-10-2017), swmc66 (01-10-2017)

----------


## mariba

I still don't see what any woman sees in Gary.

----------


## Perdita

Going to be killed off in Ukraine ...

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...indass-killed/

----------

lizann (03-10-2017), swmc66 (03-10-2017), tammyy2j (04-10-2017)

----------


## mariba

Well thank you for that! Best news for a long time!

----------


## lizann

> Going to be killed off in Ukraine ...
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...indass-killed/


maybe he will return one day with amnesia  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (04-10-2017), tammyy2j (04-10-2017)

----------


## Kim

So that's Gary and Anna going, wonder if Tim will have Faye live with him or she goes as well?

----------


## Perdita

> So that's Gary and Anna going, wonder if Tim will have Faye live with him or she goes as well?


They are allegedly killing him off off-screen .. maybe it is a false report and he comes back one day .. might not see the last of him just yet .......

----------


## swmc66

Hope Faye goes too

----------

mariba (10-10-2017), tammyy2j (23-11-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I would prefer no deaths for Gary and Anna 

Anna would not leave Faye or Gary leave Izzy and Jake

Is Izzy staying?

----------


## mariba

All the Windasses should go.

----------


## lizann

phelan's new hostage in place of andy, take anna son as she turned nicola against him

----------


## tammyy2j

> They are allegedly killing him off off-screen .. maybe it is a false report and he comes back one day .. might not see the last of him just yet .......


Will Sarah or Anna go to the Ukraine to ID his body and bring it back?

----------


## Perdita

> Will Sarah or Anna go to the Ukraine to ID his body and bring it back?


Doubt that will happen ... I presume the body will be repatriated to UK .... but that would make sense and is against scriptwriting rules in soapland  :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (27-11-2017), parkerman (23-11-2017)

----------


## swmc66

When my friends dad died in Egypt they had to go and get the body. He was on holiday.

----------


## Perdita

> When my friends dad died in Egypt they had to go and get the body. He was on holiday.


I think that is down to holiday insurance .... mine will repatriate from anywhere

----------

parkerman (25-11-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

Heâs been filming, heâs not dead

----------

lizann (27-11-2017), Perdita (27-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> He’s been filming, he’s not dead


Did not think he would die ... Faye needs big brother around once her mum no longer is ....

----------


## olivia1896

> Did not think he would die ... Faye needs big brother around once her mum no longer is ....


Iâve stopped caring about Faye. Sheâs an ungreatful brat

----------


## lizann

> He’s been filming, he’s not dead


phelan next hostage

----------


## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ath-christmas/

Gary returns from the dead at Christmas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Gary Windass films bloody scenes in dramatic storyline
These are the violent scenes which see Gary Windass left in a bloody state in Coronation Street â but what has happened to him and could this be the end? Next week will see Sarah Platt told that Gary has died and these newly released pictures certainly arenât painting a pleasant fate for him.
Mikey North was spotted filming on location as two passers-by come across him in a bad way as he lies struggling on the ground and covered in his own blood. Whether he has been attacked or injured in an accident is a closely guarded secret but whatever has taken place is clearly very serious.
The images see the police called and Craig Tinker turns up on the scene to tend to Gary. Craig is the soon-to-be boyfriend of Garyâs stepdaughter Bethany Platt and will no doubt be desperate to help save Gary.
When the cameras stopped rolling, Mikeyâs tormented grimaces turned to smiles as he spoke to colleagues and grinned between takes.
And the make-up job on the actor is pretty impressive â our faces are hurting just looking at poor Garyâs injuries!
Tonight, Gary will be at the centre of the double episode as Phelan warns him to get in touch with Nicola Rubinstein and convince her to come home â or Sarah will discover the truth about the pregnancy.
It never rains but pours in the world of Gary Windass!

----------


## swmc66

I think the Windass family have done a great job bringing up Faye to be such an upstanding citizen

----------


## Perdita

> I think the Windass family have done a great job bringing up Faye to be such an upstanding citizen


She is 15 years old, the last couple of years have been quite dramatic for her, I know she appears ungrateful but deep down I can imagine she is quite scared what her future holds for her ...so she turns to the one that is boosting her confidence .. the one that is able to pull the wool over everyone's eyes ..

----------


## lizann

> She is 15 years old, the last couple of years have been quite dramatic for her, I know she appears ungrateful but deep down I can imagine she is quite scared what her future holds for her ...so she turns to the one that is boosting her confidence .. the one that is able to pull the wool over everyone's eyes ..


 anna has done a lot for her, she just dont seem to care

----------


## swmc66

Glad Gary is not going to die

----------

mysangry (04-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Coronation Street star Steve Huison is to leave the show, it has been revealed.
> 
> The actor, who plays Eddie Windass in the ITV1 soap, will leave the cobbles next year after bosses decided to write him out of the drama.
> 
> Huison wrote on Twitter: "To be honest, I'll be glad to get on with things. It's all unreal there anyway. No challenge. I'll miss the money and a few good friends."
> 
> He then joked: "Do you know what I'm really looking forward to more than anything else? A right bloody good haircut!"
> 
> Speaking to the Daily Star Sunday, Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson commented: "I've loved watching Steve's portrayal of super-slob Eddie and, with Gary [Windass] still very much part of Coronation Street, I'm sure it's not going to be the last we'll see of Eddie."
> ...


a return for eddie now his son dead

----------


## Perdita

> a return for eddie now his son dead


Doubt it as Anna is leaving too .. nobody for Eddie to return to

----------

Glen1 (08-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Doubt it as Anna is leaving too .. nobody for Eddie to return to


 dead gary resurrected already  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## swmc66

What was the point of the stupid storyline

----------


## parkerman

> What was the point of the stupid storyline


So that David could find out about him fathering Nicola's baby.

----------

Perdita (09-12-2017), Rear window (09-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street's Gary Windass is falsely accused of groping Bethany Platt after he discovers her big secret next week.
> 
> Gary is horrified when he discovers that Bethany has started working at a lap-dancing club, but when he interferes with her new job, she's quick to take revenge.
> 
> Next week's episodes see Gary follow Bethany (Lucy Fallon) as she enters the club â and it's not long before he realises that she works there with her new friend Sam.
> 
> Appalled by what Bethany is doing, Gary tries to drag her out of the club, but quickly finds himself in big trouble as a result.
> 
> Making out that she's never met Gary before, Bethany calls security to deal with him and he gets beaten up in the fracas that follows.
> ...


I like Gary with Sarah too

----------

Perdita (16-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

so he gets another beating from phelan with a bat, how is he surviving, feel it is south park with who beat gary for who killed kenny

----------

Glen1 (12-04-2018), Perdita (12-04-2018), tammyy2j (12-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> so he gets another beating from phelan with a bat, how is he surviving, feel it is south park with who beat gary for who killed kenny


 :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

He has just signed another contract for a year ... :Thumbsup:  :Cheer:

----------


## Perdita

MIKEY North is to take a two month break from Corrie, despite recently signing up for another 12 months.

Mikey North injured his knee and wrist tripping over the 'Coronation Street' cobbles - just days before taking two months off from the soap.

The 31-year-old actor was shooting some sound scenes for the ITV show as his character Gary Windass but decided to act out the part "to be professional", even though he wasn't required to, but he came a cropper on one of the famous street's iconic rocks.

He said: "I fell over. I was doing a 'wild track', where you record the sound after the scene, but there's no action.

"I thought I'd recreate the scene as I did it, to be professional, so I ran in - but I tripped on a cobble in my work boots and I've done my knee and my wrist in."

Mikey's injury has coincided with his two-month break from Weatherfield, and he is already looking forward to getting stuck into some more juicy storylines upon his return.

Speaking to* What's On TV* magazine, he added: "I've got about two months off now.

"I'm going to go away and de-Windass for a bit, and then come back and see what's next."

But Mikey will have to watch out for the potentially-hazardous cobbles for at least another 12 months after confirming in May that he has put pen to paper on a new deal to remain on 'Corrie'.

He said: "I've just signed again for another year, so this will be my 11th year which is crazy, but it's been my best year, I'm very happy at Corrie.

"Kate [Oates] has been a great producer for Gary. She's really renewed my energy in the show.

"Gary has been much more of a central part of the show and I've been involved in some really nice storylines, culminating in the week ahead."

----------


## Perdita

Gary loses everything Gary has got himself into a right old mess with villain Rick and it’s not going to get much better for him. As he is forced to do the loan shark’s bidding, he finds himself ripping off and threatening innocent people and his conscience gets the better of him. But when it comes to confessing to Sarah, he could lose her as well as his job and money. And Rick hasn’t finished with him yet either…


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/12/10-hu...5/?ito=cbshare

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...s-murder-plan/

Rick Neelan to murder Gary?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...s-murder-plan/
> 
> Rick Neelan to murder Gary?


I do hope not.  Might give these episodes a miss...

----------


## parkerman

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...s-murder-plan/
> 
> Rick Neelan to murder Gary?


Doesn't look like it. https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...ate-confirmed/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (24-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

his end near?

----------


## lizann

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...s-murder-plan/
> 
> Rick Neelan to murder Gary?


i think gary could murder rick

----------


## Perdita

> i think gary could murder rick


I have read somewhere (I think) that Gary actually kills Rick .. hence is is becoming Corrie's villain .. following into Phelan's footsteps ...

----------

Brucie (13-06-2019)

----------


## LouiseP

> I have read somewhere (I think) that Gary actually kills Rick .. hence is is becoming Corrie's villain .. following into Phelan's footsteps ...



Yawn!

----------

Brucie (13-06-2019), Glen1 (15-06-2019), parkerman (10-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (13-06-2019)

----------


## Brucie

> I have read somewhere (I think) that Gary actually kills Rick .. hence is is becoming Corrie's villain .. following into Phelan's footsteps ...



Is this the same Gary that usually lacks the ability to knock the skin off a rice pudding? On the 2 days in the year he can actually afford to buy a rice pudding, that is!

----------

Glen1 (15-06-2019), lizann (13-06-2019), parkerman (13-06-2019), Perdita (13-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (13-06-2019), tammyy2j (07-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...rk-new-scenes/

Coronation Street's new villain Gary Windass continues his turn to the dark side in these brand new spoiler pictures.

Mikey North, who plays Gary, has been spotted filming shock scenes which show his character following in Rick Neelan's footsteps with some nasty and threatening behaviour.

As seen in these paparazzi photos, Gary appears to have hit the big time in upcoming episodes as he's seen with wads of cash.

Sadly, things soon turn ugly when Gary is seen threatening a customer â just like Rick would.

Gary previously had a conscience while getting involved in Rick's sinister loan shark business, but he now seems to be getting into the swing of things. Could this just be the start of what's to come?

Plus, with Rick nowhere to be seen, can he now trust Gary to do his dirty work without having to keep a close eye on him? Or are the rumours true about Gary getting rid of Rick altogether in a future story?

As ever, all will be revealed when these scenes air in a few weeks' time.

Corrie is exploring another side to Gary this year following the big revelation that he was responsible for the Underworld roof collapse, which killed Rana Habeeb.

After the truth was revealed on screen, Mikey said: "He's not a villain as such in the guise of Phelan, but he's definitely on the wrong side of the law. Gary suddenly has a lot more to contend with, he's fighting for his survival and that's what makes Gary so dangerous.

"Everything he's done was for Sarah, so when she turns her back on him, he's got nothing more to lose and that makes him much more dangerous. Gary is in deep and he's effectively fighting for his life.

"Gary's not evil, he's done a very bad thing and he'll have to live with that for the rest of his life, but is he prepared to go to jail for it? Maybe not, and now he's got Rick on his back as well, we'll see Gary come out fighting and I love playing that edge to him. Gary can make very rash decisions and then is forced down a path of no return."

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...-windass-baby/

serial killer Gary Windass?????

----------


## swmc66

Surprising how he never puts his ledger in a safe place.

----------

lizann (10-11-2019), parkerman (10-11-2019), Perdita (10-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

https://metro.co.uk/2020/07/19/coron...tunt-13003494/

Gary saves Sarah

----------


## lizann

is anna and faye going to the maria wedding if it goes ahead

----------


## Perdita

> is anna and faye going to the maria wedding if it goes ahead


I doubt Anna will be there but Faye should be ?

----------


## parkerman

> is anna and faye going to the maria wedding if it goes ahead


And what about Eddie?

----------

lizann (15-08-2020)

----------


## lizann

> And what about Eddie?


yes forgot about papa eddie

----------


## Perdita

> And what about Eddie?


Once a character has gone, they just will not be mentioned again and never turn up for weddings, funerals, births/christenings... wonder how long it will be before Liz McDonald will no longer be mentioned....

----------


## LouiseP

> Once a character has gone, they just will not be mentioned again and never turn up for weddings, funerals, births/christenings... wonder how long it will be before Liz McDonald will no longer be mentioned....


The actor who played Eddie upset someone at Corrie. He didn?t agree with the way his character was portrayed so he either left or got booted out so they are never going to bring him back.

----------

Perdita (15-08-2020)

----------


## lizann

> The actor who played Eddie upset someone at Corrie. He didn?t agree with the way his character was portrayed so he either left or got booted out so they are never going to bring him back.


recast?

----------


## mysangry

> https://metro.co.uk/2020/07/19/coron...tunt-13003494/
> 
> Gary saves Sarah


Have I missed something?
Gary Windas has vanished or is he in Geoff's magic box
No one mentions him, so bit puzzled if he is gone or not>?

----------


## lizann

> Have I missed something?
> Gary Windas has vanished or is he in Geoff's magic box
> No one mentions him, so bit puzzled if he is gone or not>?


he and maria are on honeymoon

----------


## lizann

why is he still in prison, faye confessed?

----------


## mysangry

> why is he still in prison, faye confessed?


To babysit Johnny

----------

Brucie (24-02-2021), lizann (25-02-2021)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...t-rick-neelan/


Coronation Street bad boy Gary Windass could finally be caught out over the death of Rick Neelan later this year.

Mikey North, who plays Gary, has been spotted filming on location for dramatic new scenes which see Rick's grisly demise revisited.

Paparazzi pictures show that Gary will resort to drastic measures in an upcoming episode by trying to break into the new football ground for Weatherfield County.

The site, which is still under construction, has been mentioned a few times in recent weeks as part of Maria Connor's environmental campaigns.

Gary's plan is thwarted when he's disturbed by a security guard.

He is also warned that he has been caught on camera, which makes the situation even worse for him.

Meanwhile, in later scenes, police and forensics find a body at the building site.

This explains why Gary was trying to break in, hoping to prevent Rick's body being found in its current resting place. He previously moved Rick's remains in 2020 in a similar cover-up.

With Rick's body found and Gary acting suspiciously at the scene, will he finally have to face the music for his crimes?

Yesterday, Corrie bosses tipped Gary's storyline as one to watch when the show moves to a new hour-long format on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays next month.

The show teased: "Gary Windass has spent the past two years literally getting away with murder but, with a terminally ill Laura determined to find out once and for all what happened to her ex Rick Neelan, the clock is ticking for the one time loan shark.

"Laura hires a private detective forcing Gary to answer some very tricky questions and when news reaches him of a new building development planned for the very place he buried Rick's body, it looks as though the house of cards is about to come tumbling down."

Gary killed Rick in self-defence in June 2019.

----------

parkerman (25-02-2022)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...ss-confession/


Coronation Street star Mikey North has confirmed that his character Gary Windass will make a big confession over Rick Neelan's death.
Gary is forced to confide in Rick's ex-wife Laura (Kel Allen) next week after she asks him some difficult questions about the loan shark's disappearance.
Upcoming episodes see Laura's private investigator confirm that he hasn't managed to find any solid leads on Rick's whereabouts.
The PI adds that Rick is likely to be dead and Gary seems to be the prime suspect.
Later, Laura confronts Gary and demands an explanation. The timing couldn't be any worse for Gary, as he has just learned that Weatherfield County's new training ground will be set up at the same location he moved Rick's body to.
Speaking to Digital Spy and other media about the drama to come, Mikey explained: "Gary goes back to the site and he knows there is no way he can get to that body. I think they're just about to start laying foundations right where the body is, so he knows that Rick is going to be found.
"By this point, Gary and Laura have grown quite close and they've taken care of each other. She starts asking questions and he just cracks. He can't put up with it anymore. He thinks there are no other options.
"It's going to come out any day, so Gary might as well tell Laura the truth. He snaps at her and tells her everything."
Reminding us that Gary had little choice but to kill Rick, Mikey continued: "This is part of what he explains to Laura. Obviously, if we're honest about it, it was self-defence and he was doing it to save himself.
"Gary was also trying to protect Sarah, and Rick was going to kill Bethany as well. Gary really didn't have any option and he would do it all again if he had the chance."
An emotional Gary seems resigned to his fate, as he tells his wife Maria (Samia Longchambon) that it seems to be game over for his long-running cover-up.
Mikey added: "It's massive relief. I hope it came across in the scenes that we shot, but it's almost like Gary feels a weight was off his shoulders after explaining. Gary is almost happy to be doing this, because he's kept it together for so long.
"It's controlled his life for two or three years, and to be able to tell Laura, who he's kept it from for so long, is definitely a big relief."

----------

